# Your own personal gaming terms...



## RigaMortus2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Does your gaming group have their own made up "gaming terms"?  Ours certainly does.  Here are a couple of gaming terms we frequently use, and how we came about making them up...

*Shield Shopper*
_Definition_: A person who takes up most of the gaming time by going through various books trying to buy equipment (magical or mundane)
_Origin_: We had a player who basically did this (thought it was during a RIFTS session).  He spent the entire time we were gaming, in a "magic shop" (in the game of course) looking to purchase a shield.  Thus, we called him a "shield shopper".

*Mega-Gamer*
_Definition_: This is synonomous with "meta-gamer".
_Origin_: One of our players accidentally said "mega-gamer" when he meant "meta-gamer", and even though we corrected him, he still continues to say mega-gamer (I think just in spite).


----------



## DM_Jeff (Aug 3, 2006)

Something I started in the 80's has endured through today with whomever DM is running a game at my table. An NPC will be described as 'swandering'...into the tavern, down the street, etc.

Swander: To swagger while wandering.

-DM Jeff


----------



## Barak (Aug 3, 2006)

"open the box twice"

That, in my gaming group, has come to mean a PC killing another PC, either willingly or by accident.  It came after a PC opened a trapped chest -twice-, in the equivalent of 2 rounds, leading to the death of another PC.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 3, 2006)

Chunksmith

A chunksmith is somewhat like a blacksmith, but instead of making things from metal, he makes things from pieces of whatever he just killed.

That came from one of my players who's barbarian would always add bits of a monster to his weapons or armor. By the time he retired, he was wearing almost exclusively monster teeth/leather/horns/limbs. It was pretty funny, I think he started doing that as a joke after seeing Krusk in the PHB wearing that goofy jaw on his shoulder.


----------



## Stormborn (Aug 3, 2006)

"In the Belgian Congo" - a term that means the PCs have misinterpreted clues left by the DM and have suddenly charged off in an unexpected and unplanned for direction.  We also use it when the Players take some minor story element and assume it is germaine to the quest, leaving the GM with the task of either giving them a chance to get back on track or letting them run with it.

It came up from a CoC game inwhich the PCs had found the HQ of the evil cult.  It had a a portal to an alien artic city in the basement, but it also had papers related to some experiments going on in the Belgian Congo.  We grabbed the papers as clues and set off.  This left the GM scrambling to make something up (rather than just telling us we couldn't get transportation for several days and thus encouraging us to investigate the portal more closely).  As the group and GMs (myself included) have learned their craft better this has happened less and less.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 3, 2006)

Spiritforge (from NERO rules) - anything that allows you to respend skill points, feats, character levels, race... whatever.

There are probably quite a few other terms I'm forgetting that are simply borrowed from other rules systems and gaming media.

Haven


----------



## Shades of Green (Aug 3, 2006)

*Asla* (hebrew meaning "toilet seat/vat")
_Definition:_ A cybernetic body part; a character with alot of cybernetics, usually of hulking figure; a massive robot; a strong combatant.
_Origin:_ A mistranslation (from English to Hebrew) of one of the Shadowrun slang terms in the back of the hebrew version of 2nd edition Shadowrun; the original term was "Vat Job" (referring to a person being submerged in a vat of bio-liquid duing cyberware inmplantation), it was translated into "Ish Asla", meaning "toilet-vat man" in Hebrew. It was so funny that it stuck.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 3, 2006)

Stew: When someone asks about something that was just explained.

A Joe or Shaylon: Totally screwing over your friends to win.    He's going to kill me for that one.  

Cool: Someone with a special ability that is not normally available


----------



## waterdhavian (Aug 3, 2006)

"F'N Realms": Just a shorter version of the Forgotten Realms, started when we were making characters for a game and passing the Forgotten Realms CS books around.  As in "pass me that F'N Realms book."

A few others but need to talk to my group to remember the specifics.


----------



## Baron Opal (Aug 3, 2006)

OSM: Optimal Survival Mode

Sometimes, when the fat's in the fire, you just have to pull out all the stops. Secrets go out the window as all of the PCs pool their resources in a shocking display of interdependace and trust.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Aug 3, 2006)

Captain Howdy said:
			
		

> Chunksmith
> 
> A chunksmith is somewhat like a blacksmith, but instead of making things from metal, he makes things from pieces of whatever he just killed.
> 
> That came from one of my players who's barbarian would always add bits of a monster to his weapons or armor. By the time he retired, he was wearing almost exclusively monster teeth/leather/horns/limbs. It was pretty funny, I think he started doing that as a joke after seeing Krusk in the PHB wearing that goofy jaw on his shoulder.




PHBII has a feat for this.


----------



## Kid Socrates (Aug 3, 2006)

Foss: To screw up royally.

In a Vampire game I ran, one of my players had country-bumpkin Gangrel named Grant Foss. Foss managed to screw up everything he tried in the first six sessions we had, and even once he got better, he became the joking scapegoat of everything that happened afterwards ("Foss, what did you do to the Temple of Set?" "Foss, what did you do to the sun?" "Foss, what did you do to the Hunter?"). Since then, Foss has become a verb in our group. When a long, drawn-out plan crumbles because the catalyst rolls a 1 on his Jump check and falls off the ship, he has really fossed things up. I've even gotten this to catch on at my office, though I haven't said what it means (they assume it's a way to avoid dropping f-bombs). Important Note: The player finds this term awesome, and encourages its use.

Dice Grenade: To use dice as a splash weapon.

My girlfriend is new to gaming, and plays a spellcaster/summoner in my Final Fantasy game. Being 14th level, she's casting 14d8 Fira/Blizzara spells. Most people would just roll the dice, but not her. She gathers up fourteen d8s and HURLS them into a box, creating a ridiculous noise that tends to echo. We used to not even have the box, back when she rolled d4s for Fire spells. However, soon she was rolling enough dice to send the d4s sailing, and we implemented the box (which doubles as a blast shield for those of us at the table).


----------



## ehren37 (Aug 3, 2006)

Picarding: Spending a large amount of game time talking to NPC's dealing with administration/political agendas that dont relate to an ""adventure". IE: working out a trade between a rabbit breeder and a weaver's guild that has tamed spiders that produce silk. 

My girlfriend's family came up with this one (her brother and sister also play in my current game) to describe her brother's preferred method of play.

A Josh Character - any PC that is created and roleplayed in such a way as their addition actually detracts from the group's effectiveness. They'll be useless in combat, intentionally spring traps, and act rude/drunk/generally inappropriate in all social situations. I'm sure most groups have such a player.

"Blank"-master Zero (where blank can be any noun/verb) - Used to describe any spellcaster with a thematic spell schtick, such as flame, charm, necromancy etc whose name the players dont know/have momentarily forgotten. Was coined when Bonemaster Zero animated a T-Rex skeleton in a museum.

King "Blank" (where blank is usually a race) - awarded postumously to any fighting class or brute type monster that seems to take an inordinate amount of effort to put down. Ahmed Al-Something or other from our Al-Quadim game became the first King Dwarf by lasting an exhausting 14 rounds and sundering almost every party member's weapon.


----------



## Someone (Aug 3, 2006)

"Bouncing midget trick" The use fighting defensively and combat expertise simultaneously by a halfling rogue/thief acrobat to raise his AC by +9


----------



## Vanye (Aug 3, 2006)

*FF Mode* or *Final Fantasy Mode*:
To set up the PC minis in marching order off the currently being explored battlemat, and using one of the minis by itself, then placing them back all out in the appropriate positions.


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 3, 2006)

*Quasi-Player Character (QPC)* - a player character being played in a session at which its player is not present.

*Meltdown* - fortunately rare event where someone's magic item fails a save and goes boom, causing another to fail, and so on in a chain reaction.

*Firefight* - term for an in-party argument that escalates to include use of spells and-or weapons.

There's lots more, but for some reason that's all I can think of right now.

Lanefan


----------



## Arkham (Aug 3, 2006)

Breakfast: The +1 Morale bonus from Heroes Feast that the Players inevitably tick off as they are adding up their attack bonuses.


----------



## Numion (Aug 3, 2006)

Johnny ~ Fireball

Hours ~ As in "I cast 'hours'". Means the spellcaster is casting all his buffing spells that las 1 hour / level (in 3.0E)

10 minutes ~ As in I cast 'ten minutes' -''-

Sleep wand ~ A term for an item people(s) think their character has, but doesn't

Seagull ~ A term for someone looting or calling dibs for undeserved treasure, or stealing the killing blow from another PC. "You damn seagull, it was my kill".

Bädädäng ~ Pronounced as over-the-top version of a sound a released string might make, like in a bow. Means an archer.

There are plenty of other terms, mostly by twisting english words into finnish words that are phonetically similar. Or just twisting finnish words   Elves, dwarves and halflings all have their own deregatory terms.


----------



## Mark Hope (Aug 3, 2006)

These have been used by groups I was part of, either currently or in the past...

_Slessinger_
Any PC or NPC who is likely to betray the party in a nefarious manner at some point.  Named for a character I played in a Traveller one-shot who did just that, to the shock and outrage of the rest of the group.

_Murlak_
Any weird creature that nobody really recognises.  Originated by a player who forgot what kanks were called in a Dark Sun game - now used for pretty much any peculiar critter.

_"Does it feel permanent?"_
Asked when under any kind of unwanted magical effect.  Originated by a player years ago who insisted that you could tell the difference between temporary and permanent magical effects, just by the way they felt.  This one actually came up in my recent ToH game, used by a player who played in both old and new groups.

_Theo Digs a Hole_
Used when a character repeatedly says the worst possible thing to the worst possible person at the worst possible time.  Named for Theo, a dwarf who used to do this, oh, every single session.


----------



## Arashi Ravenblade (Aug 3, 2006)

Pulling a bunyon-Somone who has not read the rules or even played the game before but wants to argue about them anyway.

Being a Jeremy-Wanting to change the way the game is played because you dont understand whats going on even though everyone else is fine with it.

Multiclass Monster-Someone who multiclasses into just about everything, with no real theme or reason, just to do it.

White Wolf snob-Someone who only plays White Wolf story teller games and bad mouths anything else.

RPG Snob-Someone who has an idea of the types of games they like and wont try anything that doesnt go along with their vision of the game.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Aug 3, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Bouncing midget trick" The use fighting defensively and combat expertise simultaneously by a halfling rogue/thief acrobat to raise his AC by +9




Illegal. You can't use both at the same time.


----------



## kolikeos (Aug 3, 2006)

mass distraction spells - area of effect spells that deal lotso damage (like fireball)

ESP 'spell name' - Extremely Super Powerful, a spell with meta-magic feats attached, usually maximize or empower (a favorite of mine is the ESP fireball)

insta-death - save-&-die effects, or when someone dies really fast in the first round (like little creatures hit by a big fireball)


----------



## NiTessine (Aug 3, 2006)

"Happystick". A _wand of cure light wounds_, used in our Living Greyhawk group. Recently, a cleric of Wee Jas has also acquired an unhappystick, a _wand of inflict light wounds_.

"Tehdä Mikot" ("to pull a Mikko"). To skip a game (or really, any prearranged event) without notice. Named for a player in my home gaming group with said annoying tendency.

"Tehdä Maxit" ("to pull a Max"). To die, get _raised_ before the end of the adventure, and manage to level up with the adventure experience, therefore more or less voiding the level loss. Named for a gamer in our Living Greyhawk group, who did exactly this.

"Warre -hahmo" ("a Warre character"). Also named after a Living Greyhawk gamer. A character who wears light or no armour and can temporarily boost his AC some fifteen points above the party tank's, but dies immediately if something hits him. Also named after a Living Greyhawk player, whose grey elf wizard/rogue had touch AC around 30 and about 11 hit points at level 5.


----------



## Nomad4life (Aug 4, 2006)

“Was it flame? Let me show you how it's done.”
A Final Fantasy reference.  It means that the player wants to cast the same spell at his enemies that was just cast at him.

“I stop, drop, and roll for sanity.”
A CoC RPG reference.  Used whenever someone says or does something completely insane.

“I Giles it.”
A BTVS reference, indicating that the player intends to research something evil.

“He doesn’t drink...  Vine.”
Said about a suspicious NPC who might be something other than human (or working for something that isn’t human.)

“...And then I’ll swing the baseball bat at the hand grenade!”
A reference to a memorable TPK moment in an old Shadowrun game.  It means that a proposed plan sounds like it will end in disaster.

“You are suddenly ambushed by herrings.  You notice that they are blood red.”
Used by the GM to hint that the PCs are on the wrong track.

There are lots of others, but these were the ones that sprung to mind first.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Aug 4, 2006)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> "Happystick". A _wand of cure light wounds_, used in our Living Greyhawk group. Recently, a cleric of Wee Jas has also acquired an unhappystick, a _wand of inflict light wounds_.




Same here. We call the wand of cure light wounds the cleric has in the campaign I'm running and the one I'm playing in the "happy stick".


----------



## NiTessine (Aug 4, 2006)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> Same here. We call the wand of cure light wounds the cleric has in the campaign I'm running and the one I'm playing in the "happy stick".



I think the term might be more widespread, possibly originating in the British Isles, because the guy who introduced it to our group had just returned from university in Wales.

I remembered some others.

"Death by boxed text". Said by the DM to shut the group up - important information delivered in badly pronounced English to follow. Concentration required.

"All aboard the plot train". When the adventure grabs the PCs by the arm and drags them along, regardless of whether they're actually willing.

"Onks se ihminen?" ("Is it human?"). Generally spoken by the ranger player (since I haven't ever seen a ranger in any of my groups that didn't have human as a favoured enemy) whenever the DM asks for Spot or Listen checks, or when initiating combat. The question is usually rhetorical, especially in the latter case.


----------



## Taraxia (Aug 4, 2006)

"Negsperience points". Awarded to players as (imaginary, not actually counted) minus experience points for saying something obnoxious, making a dumb joke or just generally being annoying. At the best (or worst, depending on how you look at it) game sessions negsperience points can quickly overtake real experience points, especially since grumpy DMs are encouraged to award them several million at a time.

"Hamburger". What happens to a monster who's been massively overkilled, i.e. taken damage many times its current hit points. Hamburgering a monster leads to "burgersperience points" and, for a particularly amazing kill, "rolling for fixings". (I.e. taking several d6's, rolling them, and "interpreting" the results -- "he's become a double-decker cheeseburger with lettuce, pickles, onion, extra mustard, and a side order of onion rings".


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Aug 4, 2006)

The stick of stupid - a device created  from tweaked out dm cursed items fused with revenge, spite and lust for power. Said device rarely works but can create hours of fun. When device does work the dm has hell to pay. 

example: a stick of stupid *COULD* be a cloak when first worn does a penalty of -10 to all mental stats permanently. Device is then handled with care afterwards and wrapped around a stick. Halfling genocide commences. Said device does not work and must be draped on wounded Halflings so they are incoherent and cannot alert authorities. Used to cover up horrible crimes committed while testing the stick of stupid. Ultimately plain A fails and becomes a grappling cloak of stupid. That is the last session that is ever played from THAT campain


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Aug 4, 2006)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> _Slessinger_
> Any PC or NPC who is likely to betray the party in a nefarious manner at some point.  Named for a character I played in a Traveller one-shot who did just that, to the shock and outrage of the rest of the group.




Yes, we have our own term for this.  Called an "Irwin".  One of our players had a "Crocodile Hunter" themed character, based off of Steve Irwin, the Crocodile Hunter (he was a Druid btw)...  Anyway, instead of his name being Steve Irwin, his name was Irwin Stevens (pretty clever, eh?).  Eventually he betrayed the party, but we can't entirely fauly him as he thought what he was doing was right.  But still...  Any character we think may betray the party is an Irwin.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Aug 4, 2006)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> Illegal. You can't use both at the same time.




Re: Combat Expertise + Fighting Defensively

Actually, I beleive you can...  But I would maybe suggest posting and discussin this in the Rules forum for more clarification on it.  I am sure you will find people on both sides of the arguement (as usual).


----------



## Tatsukun (Aug 4, 2006)

Luvin'
 (N): Healing, usually in the form of cure XX wounds spells. Usually yelled by tanks in melee as "Ouch, I need some luvin' over here!"

Fireball formation (Not origionally ours)
 (N): A formation in which every PC stands within a 20' radius, making it easy to kill them all with a fireball. 

Paladin's lockpick (not origionally ours)
 (N): Adamantine Great Maul, used by our Paladin to open doors / chests

 -Tatsu


----------



## Kyuss Knight (Aug 4, 2006)

Nachos

It comes from my uncle's gaming group in the eraly 90's. It started with the group talking about how dogs didn't have opposible thumbs, so therefore they could not hold nachos. Then they were talking about how cranked up 2e elves were and it was decided that elves got all the nachos.

So now whenever we get loot, we refer to it as nachos!


----------



## kolikeos (Aug 4, 2006)

raw - medium - done: the condition of a creature during combat, if it recived no or little damage it is raw, about half hp is medium, and near death or already dead is done (there is also well-done, which is the effect of a fireball)


----------



## Zander (Aug 4, 2006)

*Smackaroo*
Verb. Hit or attempt to hit a creature or object with a bludgeoning weapon with a view to killing/destroying it.
Also a noun. Example: "My priest of Moradin - using his magical warhammer - will give the golem the smackaroo."


----------



## Hussar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gibbled - any character who is stunned, unconcious, bleeding to death or otherwise incapacitated with out actually being dead.


----------



## buzz (Aug 4, 2006)

"Wandering Damage" - A threat used when you're pissing off the DM. E.g., "You turn the corner and encounter... 10 points of damage!"

"Chaotic Dick" - a.k.a, the chaotic neutral alignment, a.k.a., the way my buddy rowport plays most his PCs.


----------



## Allandaros (Aug 4, 2006)

Direct hit on / Bombing the Salsa Factory - dropping snacks while at the gaming table. Originated during a BattleTech/MechWarrior game; our group was in some urban combat, one of the players reached a bit too far for the salsa, and spilled it on the GM's handmade , painstakingly colored-in hexmap. We ruled that one of the player's missiles had misfired and destroyed the salsa factory there. Woe spread across the land.


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 4, 2006)

We use Happy Stick as well; I'm pretty sure I picked it up during my RPGA play, too.

Some of our other terms:

*FM:* acronym for "f***ing magic".  Explanation for anything that the PCs encounter that the PCs (or, for that matter, the players) have no explanation for.  Usually occurs when the DM is ad-libbing badly.

*Hot Donuts:* term for the little tents or signs that our players have made up to act as reminders of ongoing party buffs (Inspire Courage, Bless, etc.); typically, the signs get hung up on my DM screen so that everyone can see them.  I dubbed them "Hot Donuts" after the sign that gets lit up at a Krispy Kreme store when they've got fresh donuts for sale ("Hot Donuts Now!").

*GOOMB:* acronym for "Get out of my brain."  Used in our online gaming group, right after two people post the exact same idea into the chat room.

*Cleric Initiative:* a lousy initiative roll.  Named such because many clerics both (a) have poor initiative modifiers, and (b) seem to frequently compound the bad modifier with a bad die roll.

*Stendan's Disease:* named for my RPGA Living Force character, a scoundrel named Ril Stendan.  Scoundrels in Star Wars have the "Lucky" ability, which lets them re-roll a d20 (similar to the Luck domain ability in D&D).  Ril was infamous for getting a bad roll, invoking Lucky to re-roll the d20, and getting an even worse roll the second time.

*Kinnington's Disease:* named for my friend Steve's Living Force character, a Jedi named Bon Kinnington.  Bon had an awful Spot modifier, and Steve would always roll poorly on the d20 for Spot checks, as well.  So, Kinnington's Disease is the complete inability to see or notice *anything*.

*UCT:* acronym for "Universal Cutting Tool" -- euphamism for a lightsaber.

*Door Clog:* melee combat that occurs in a doorway, or other constricted space, and which results in half of the party having no way to contribute to the fight.

*Melt Them With My Brain:* using any psionic attack.

*Greyhawking:* looting the bodies of fallen foes.  We didn't make this one up...Living Greyhawk (especially in its first year or two) can be stingy with loot, and if you don't greyhawk the bodies, you lose out on what may be your only source of treasure.

*Tuttle:* a PC built to max-out melee damage output, almost always with a two-handed weapon.  One of our players created a PC named Tuttle, who was just a damage-dealing machine with his greatsword and Power Attack.  Since then, if someone wants to create a similar fighter, they say, "I wanna make a Tuttle."

*Touch and Scream:* in the RPGA's Living Death campaign, there's a skill called Psychometry, that lets you pick up psychic images left on items, usually by intense / traumatic events.  For example, if you used psychometry on a murder weapon, you might be able to psychically relive the murder.  The better the psychometry roll, the more you can learn...but a good roll can also imperil the user's sanity.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 4, 2006)

*Discuss Footwear* - basically, doing something stupid instead of preparing to fight a nearby opponent.  Coined when, as we tracked a beholder, the party stopped to discuss who was wearing what footwear.  We had just killed a minion of the beholder and were trying to maximize our effectiveness by distributing his gear, the most important piece of which were his magical boots.  The beholder attacked.  Naturally (and ironically), we were flat-footed when he attacked.  E.g., in the middle of combat, DM: "Are you discussing footwear?"

*Tiefling ----* - evil female opponents.  Coined when we were double-crossed by a female tiefling.  There is no honor among thieves!

*Deep immersive role player* - usually followed by genital or scatalogical humor, often by a different player..  E.g., Player 1: "We're deep immersive role-players."  Player 2: "Last night, I role-played my character's testicles dropping."


----------



## Psion (Aug 4, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> "Wandering Damage" - A threat used when you're pissing off the DM. E.g., "You turn the corner and encounter... 10 points of damage!"




My take on this is "you explode", optionally followed by a detailed description of how the character disintegrates and then re-assembles.

Admittedly inspired by Time Bandits.

*I found God* - Rolling really good on a spot or search check.

*I found my shoelaces* - The opposite.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Aug 4, 2006)

Conga-line-of-Death:
Luring monsters out of their lair, where the party pounces on them one at a time rather than jump into the lair. From the old arcade game Gauntlet.

Kiester:
To hide a small object, like a lockpick, ...in an uncomfortable place.


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Aug 4, 2006)

"Parry with the Gnome" - To use unorthodox (or ridiculous) means to survive.  This originated with the player of a fighter who was ambushed while carrying the unconscious body of another PC.  When asked for a response to the attack, he replied "I parry with the gnome." (Much to the shock and displeasure of the other player, I might add.)


----------



## ehren37 (Aug 4, 2006)

Remembered another one.

"Oh no! Its Stupid Damiq!" -  Any spell or item that is particularly effective against enemies. Bane weapons, fire against ice monsters, or, in this case, Feeblemind against an assassin (who casts arcane spells but has a god awful will save).

In our al-quadim campaign, someone asked if they could amke a spell more powerful by limiting its target. Such as hold dwarf instead of hold person, or hold Aziz (only working on Aziz instead of dwarves). Which lead to the creation of a specialized Feeblemind that worked on an assassin who had been troubling them.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 4, 2006)

Let's see... 

"Look! A ROCK!" - Used when someone dismally fails a Spot check - usually by rolling a 1.

"PWC" - Power Word Castra... uh, you get the idea. Originally an actual spell created by a female mage in one of my old groups; now just used whenever a female character does anything spectacularly messy to a male.

"Force same-sex coupling" - Created when our DM badly flubbed an explanation he was trying to make. Now just used whenever a DM says something particularly silly, as in: "...yeah, and they force same-sex coupling, too."

“Are you polishing your rod, too?” or “…but I’m not polishing my rod.” – Used whenever someone mentions that they’re being menacing. Came from a story that floated around here a while back about someone’s Halfling or Gnome character.

“I kill it!” – Often used to indicate someone is ready to move the storyline along.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2006)

**** contest: Whenever anyone partakes in one-upmanship, or touts his character's abilities for no good reason (ie, everyone else just wants to continue playing), I had a GM that compared that to men saying, "Oh, my **** is bigger than yours..." And it stuck.

Zot: Shothand for saying, "I cast magic missle." So named after our made-up sound for a magic misle.


----------



## Someone (Aug 4, 2006)

"Are you asking the DM?" For when the players asks in character a question that only the DM can answer, like "what will happen if I pull the lever?"

Usually answered by the appartion of the DM (a disembodied head behind a DM screen) in the game world, with all the monsters bowing to worship him.


----------



## sniffles (Aug 4, 2006)

"I broke my____." We had a post-apocalyptic d20 Modern game, and the GM ruled that if you were using a weapon or tool made before the cataclysm, it would break of malfunction on a rolled 1. Now if anyone rolls a 1 on anything, we usually exclaim something like, "I broke my eyes!" or "I broke my Will!" 

Rock puns. In one game we have a dwarf named Rock, and now we can't use the word rock without turning it into a Rock pun. "It's a Rock tumber!" when someone tumbles or falls, "Hit it with a Rock!" when we're having a hard time taking out a combat opponent. Or my favorite quote from one of our sessions, when a bad guy found himself flanked by Rock and my elf fighter: "He's between a Rock and an elf place."


----------



## genshou (Aug 4, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> *I found God* - Rolling really good on a spot or search check.
> 
> *I found my shoelaces* - The opposite.



We use both of these.


----------



## blargney the second (Aug 4, 2006)

Savaging: Getting ridiculous amounts of information from a divination.

In any game system I usually give my characters some sort of fact-finding supernatural ability.  Pulling a Savage happens specifically when an extremely high roll happens on the check to use the ability.  Like a Champions game where the GM ended up telling the entire backstory of Atlantis because of a phenomenal roll.


----------



## haakon1 (Aug 4, 2006)

"*Sop it and pop it*" -- Before going through a door, rogue Searchs for traps and Listens at the door, Paladin detects evil, front ranks ready melee weapons, back ranks ready missile weapons.  SOP = Standard Operating Procedure.

"*Tank Destroyer*" -- A fighter-type who puts out a lot of damage but tends to go down a lot, usually due to poor AC or poor HP.  Based on WWII tank destroyers: big gun, weak armor.


----------



## genshou (Aug 4, 2006)

Nerfbag : A PC who rolled really low ability scores, and always has to be given the best magic items just to survive.  The PC who rolled the lowest scores out of all the party is always considered a nerfbag, but sometimes there can be more than one.

Ninja (v): To sneak up on a target and drop them in a single blow.

Officer Friendly : Any NPC guard who isn't given a name by the DM and isn't hostile toward the PCs.

Boomstick : Wand of fireball.


----------



## Presto2112 (Aug 4, 2006)

"Baby Unicorn" - a term adopted by the group after a character of mine, a gnome fighter rogue name Rinzari, to describe any thoughts of misplaced, unbridled optimism.  Once while exploring a huge mansion taken over by an undead priest, we encountered a closed, locked  door with an uneven shuffling behind it.  The rest of the party was trying to determine what it could be, when my naive gnome piped up, "maybe it's a baby unicorn"

"Make it dead" - replaces "Power Word Kill", "Finger of Death", or any named death effect.  "Hey, can you cast 'Make It Dead'?"


----------



## Merkuri (Aug 4, 2006)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> "Happystick". A _wand of cure light wounds_, used in our Living Greyhawk group. Recently, a cleric of Wee Jas has also acquired an unhappystick, a _wand of inflict light wounds_.




Hehehehehe, I had to giggle at this one.  I don't know why.

Our group doesn't have any of these that I'm aware of.  Occasionally my boyfriend and I might refer to somebody pulling a "Trey", which indicates that a character was killed while under DM control because the player is absent.  Named after a character in our last game who took around twice his max HP in damage by a monstrous scorpion of sorts (I don't remember exactly what it was).  The DM ruled this meant he was reduced to a fine spray.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Aug 4, 2006)

Natural "x" - Such as rolling a Natural 20, but the x can be any number on the die.  When the DM asked a certain player what he rolled, he would always say Natural "whatever" even if it wasn't a Nat 20 or Nat 1.  He'd say "Natural 18" and so forth.  Then once he added his pluses and such, we called them:

Unnatural "x" - A modified die roll (usually an attack roll).  Rolling an 18 on a d20 (would be a Natural 18, see above).  When they add in BAB and Str into the equation, assume the sum of the roll is a 24.  That would be an Unnatural 24 

Ogre's are tactical - Again, the same player once played an Ogre PC (out of Savage Species).  Well this player would always run his characters the same, he was all "self preservation".  So once his HPs started to drop, he would try and get away from combat (rather than wait for the Cleric to heal him).  So we made fun of him saying he was "cowardly".  Well, when he played his Ogre character (and did the same "cowardly" move) he tried to justify it by saying that it was a "tactical withdraw" and that "Ogres are known to be tactical" (where he got this I have no idea).  So whenever someone tries to justify fleeing, we say "Ogres are tactical".

Critical success - Rolling a Natural 20 on a skill check.  I critically succeed at spotting (whether they beat the DC or not).

Critical failure - Rolling a Natural 1 on a skill check.  I critically fail at spotting (even if the total bonuses still beat the target DC).


----------



## kolikeos (Aug 4, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> *Cleric Initiative:* a lousy initiative roll.  Named such because many clerics both (a) have poor initiative modifiers, and (b) seem to frequently compound the bad modifier with a bad die roll.



heck! that is so emphatically true!


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 5, 2006)

Thought of another one:

"Bag it, tag it, and drag it" - shorthand for "clean up the pulpy mess that was recently our fellow adventurer, and take whatever remains we can salvage along with us".

Lanefan


----------



## Chimera (Aug 5, 2006)

*D&Diablo*  A version of D&D where the players only want to walk around and have things attack them.  They're only concerned with killing things and taking their stuff.  Nothing more.  Period.  Monsters are stupid and MUST attack to the death.  Plots are for sissies.

*Insta-kill Monster*  Monsters that do too much damage for the characters they're thrown against.  From a previous game where the GM thought that an Ogre backed by 4 Orcs was a good challenge for 6 2nd level characters.  Ogre = +8 to hit, or >50% chance to hit ANY PC in the party.  Average damage (2d8+7) = 16, or more than all but one PC in the group.  Hence, a roughly 50% chance to kill any given character in any given round.


----------



## AdamBomb (Aug 5, 2006)

"Take 20 Search of the floorboards" - what your PC is doing when he's gone unconscious.


----------



## Rackhir (Aug 5, 2006)

My original college gaming group used "Prang" for an attack that fails to penetrate one's armor or is defeated by armor. As in "It prangs." Came out of a Runequest campaign, where it was supposed to be the sound that weapons made bouncing off of the bronze armor.


----------



## GuardianLurker (Aug 5, 2006)

Lilied (adj.): From the Bug Bunny cartoons where he staggers around holding a lily before (pretending) to be dead. Used to mean an opponent is within one successful attack of being dead, most especially anything in single digit HP.

Zoom Up (v.): post-combat healing; from a campaign where the GM gave out an artifact that could cast CLW at will.

Belly-button lint (n.): What you find/see on a failed search/spot check.


----------



## Abraxas (Aug 5, 2006)

*Goods to Move:* Anytime a player decides to scavenge everything off fallen opponents and tries to sell it in town . . .

*A Zodrin Maneuver:* A plan that goes horribly wrong.

*I was trying to heal him:* When a character gets caught trying to off an NPC without the other PCs knowing about it.


----------



## Barrier Peaks (Aug 5, 2006)

*PC Glow*: The inevitable vibe a party gets from a newly-introduced PC, which facilitates his joining them on their latest quest with a minimum of fuss.

This one came up a long time back, after a PC had died and his player had rolled up a new character. Things were getting out of hand, time-wise, and the party was overly suspicious about just about everyone they'd meet. When the new PC was introduced, there was the inevitable "20 questions" and quasi-interrogation. I just wanted to get him integrated so that we could get on with our lives, so I asked the GM: "Does he have that 'PC glow'?"

The term stuck, and we continue to use it to this day.

*Blit*: To be killed instantly, esp. in a messy way, as if the thumb of God Himself descended from the heavens and squashed your character.

This is from my wife's previous gaming experience, long before I met her, but through her it has become a part of my own gaming vocabulary. I guess "blit" is the sound that you make as you are crushed by God's digit.


----------



## Presto2112 (Aug 5, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Zot: Shothand for saying, "I cast magic missle." So named after our made-up sound for a magic misle.




Hey, cool!  So, I'm not the only one that does that!

Back in 2E, when backstabbing multplied weapon damage instead of adding d6s to it, my group decided that the official sound effect for a full damage backstab was "GUTCH"!


----------



## Mark Hope (Aug 5, 2006)

Just remembered another one that my old group used to use:

_Fix_
To repeatedly cast healing magic on all members of the party until everyone is back at max hit points (or as near as is possible).  Used in answer to the DM asking "How many cure spells do you cast, and on who?"  The PCs answer: "We fix".  This comes from the old D&D computer games (_Curse of the Azure Bonds_, etc) where it was a time-saving option that you could select when camping.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 7, 2006)

Pull a Frevin - to throw a pen, dice etc at the DM or another player or to be really annoying in general. Frevin was a player who hit me IN THE EYE with a highlighter. Jerk...

Pull a Tyler - to end the campaign by an out of character betrayl of anotehr grou memeber via baclstab and then kill off the rest one by one. Tyler was a player who did this in my gamjes. Twice. Another Jerk.


----------



## Baron Opal (Aug 7, 2006)

*Dingus* - generic term for a magic item, usually of unknown powers.

*Mega-dingus*, or sometimes *Uber-dingus* - A powerful magic item. You might not know what it does, but it is fancier, or glows or whatever more than your casual dingus.

*Do-deca-dingus* - A really rockin' magic item that, even if you don't know what it does, it just _looks so damn cool_ you must have it.

*Dingii* - Plural of dingus.


----------



## Fishbone (Aug 7, 2006)

*Pants*: Taken from Magic the Gathering, a long lasting defensive spell like Stoneskin or Protection From X, or Globe of Invulnerabilty, Mace of Odo, etc. Buffing is used for offensive minded spells like Righteous Might, Spikes, Bull's Strength.
*lay the smack down*: A very impressive display of melee might, basically if 3 or more attacks hit for significant damage or the meleer forces a death by massive damage check he has "layed the smack down"


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's a few:

*Xerox it*: Phenomena of a new PC having exactly the same class, race and statistics as the previous one. Occasionally called *Canon,* or* Lexmark*. All three have been actual character names at one point.   

*As stealthy as a Hollywood ninja*: when the fighter or cleric tries to move silently.

*Ixshlay*: A creature with lots of templates. Named after an infamous ubertemplated PC cleric character in our group.


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 7, 2006)

5 foot step to Jesus = dieing.  

Someone just said it one night while we were playing and it stuck.


----------



## The_Gneech (Aug 7, 2006)

Many of these are repeats, but in our group...

*Greyhawk the room*
Search every nook and cranny, tear apart the picture frames, rip open curtain linings, for that ridiculously valuable treasure that's in a completely unlikely hiding place.

*Greyhawk the (monster)*
C'mon, you know it has gems in its stomach.

*He gets a (spell) up the nose!*
Used by a player who has totally had it with some villain and is taking glee in blasting him. For some reason, damage spells always go up the nose in our group.

*Look! Air!*
To roll badly on a Search or Spot check.

*I save versus stupid.*
To choose not to pursue some unwise course of action. ("Do we go into the dragon's lair?" "No, I saved versus stupid.")

*Gazebo! Run!*
Used when we encounter some really oddball monster we've never seen before.

*Hassan CHOP!*
When a sword- or axe-wielding character does a very large amount of damage.

*Tent Peg*
What you get turned into when the giant or other massive, club-wielding creature smacks a good hit on you.

*Ker-Smite!*
When a "holy" character (paladin, good cleric) lays a particularly good smackdown on undead or infernal/abyssal foes.

*Whiff.*
To miss with a melee attack.

*You viciously shoot a rock (tree, wall, the floor).*
To miss with a ranged attack.

-The Gneech


----------



## Valesin (Aug 7, 2006)

The 'reactive character':  anyone with an initiative roll under 5.  "I'm not slow, I'm reactive."

Getting scullied:  being surprised even if you are expecting something bad to happen.  Named for Agent Scully of the X-Files who always had her gun out as she walked into the room where she knew there was a bad guy...and got ambushed anyway.

Pulling a Morrin:  any PC (usually with enhanced movement) who get very far ahead of the party and  then complains when they have to take the bad guys on all alone.  Named for a monk PC; these are almost always monks seeing as how barbarians would never complain about being outnumbered.

Psychic-ninja-vampire:  any PC who tries to  cover too many base, or who tries to be good at everything.

"Meaty" and/or "Tasty":  the names given to any (non-magical) mounts or pack animals.  Inevitably killed and eaten.


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 7, 2006)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> My original college gaming group used "Prang" for an attack that fails to penetrate one's armor or is defeated by armor. As in "It prangs." Came out of a Runequest campaign, where it was supposed to be the sound that weapons made bouncing off of the bronze armor.




"Prang" is also a common slang term in model rocketry...it refers to a rocket that doesn't successfully deploy its recovery system, and crash-lands, probably making a similar sound.


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 7, 2006)

The_Gneech said:
			
		

> *Hassan CHOP!*
> When a sword- or axe-wielding character does a very large amount of damage.




I use that one occasionally, myself, and almost no one gets it. 

(It comes from an old Bugs Bunny cartoon, based on Ali Baba and the Forty Thieves, IIRC.  Hassan was a guard with a huge falchion, and he'd say "Hassan CHOP!" before he did.)


----------



## Dracorat (Aug 7, 2006)

*Meat Shield*
Fighter with maxed AC and HPs.

*Sword and Board*
Standard load out for the _Meat Shield_

*Joat*
Jack-Of-All-Trades
(Sometimes also a Joatmon, with an islander accent usually "jo-at-mahn")

*SoP*
The usual process of doing the following at a door, all in this specific order:
Examine casually for traps (spot check)
Listen (listen)
Search for traps (search)
Disable if needed (disable)
Attempt to twist handle (test for locked-ness)
Unlock if I have to (unlock)
Hold knob turned to open position, but do not budge the door-yet.

...usually followed with a quick nod to the party before they throw open the door and jump in screaming for the deaths of the mobs behind it.

As previously mentioned, SoP stands for "Standard Operating Procedure"

*No, no I don't think it works like that*
Players attempt to alter reality

*Yes, yes it does*
Reality fighting back

*OK, sounds great, we will do it your way*
Reality getting a reality check

*Cheese*
Anything that involves total annhialation of something with a minimum of effort due to some obscure but effective method of doing the same.
_Dude, pinning the wizard every time you fight him is total cheese._
_Yeah, at least be glad it isn't you._
_True, carry on_

*Staff of Ultimate Fireballs*
One of my players running 'wish list' items. Eventually, he got one, just to find that it was an artifact and channeled energy from believers to power those fireballs. It was unfortunate that only one worshipper was living; the wizard who wanted it so bad. In which case, it deals 1D1 fireballs. But hey, it can do them non-stop!

*Killer DM*
Somehow, I get the feeling that my players aren't talking about my looks.

*I demand a recount*
When the DM says '... and it deals 12D6 ...'


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Aug 7, 2006)

"Save vs WTF" - when a PC does something so weird that the NPCs jaws drop.

"Flop!" Failing a save vs massive damage (very common in D20 Modern; we don't use massive damage rules in DnD, either.) Also used if someone drops.

"Sleight of Arse". Hiding an impossibly large object, like a sawed-off shotgun, up your ... you know.

"Sleight of Stupidity." When the Sleight of Hand skill seduces PCs into doing something really stupid, like robbing a mob boss of his $5000 wad he just flashed, "disabling" a bikini, or stealing a custom agent's gun resulting in a firefight with a SWAT team. (The skill, as written, suggests that if you can make a Sleight of Hand check DC 20, you can steal pretty much anything, even if the target is looking at you.) I seriously hate that skill and need to change it.

"We don't kill cops!" Used to calm down angry players. Caused by a situation where a PC actually had a good reason to kill a cop, decided not to, only to watch another PC shoot the cop.

"Smack of healing." When your Treat Injury score is so good, you don't need tools of any kind.

"Gibber." Remnants of an enemy splatted by an explosive.

"I hate         *GM:*  ." When the GM pulls a RBGM trick.

"Steve-ing the dice." This player used to cheat on die rolls all the time. (He'd roll really close to where he was sitting, so no one could see him, and he'd say "I hit.") We had to throw him out of the group.

"Pull a Steve." Steve's character was thrown in prison, without his katana. We tried to rescue him, but he said he's rather die than leave the prison because he wouldn't get his sword back. He got shot down by a guard; we killed the guard and rescued Steve's character anyway. When he awoke, he wanted to commit suicide but could only use his sword to do it. Naturally we swiftly got his sword and presented it to him, but he didn't kill himself.

The player was tossed out of the group after that incident, and later on his character was found enslaved in a later adventure. (We declined to rescue him.)

"I was just giving directions" or "I was telling my mom how to get here." Two PCs broke out of jail and stole a car. They didn't have great Drive or Navigate checks. They ended up on CNN. A PC driver (watching them on TV) bet on their success, then called the two PCs and started shouting directions, treated as aid another. Afterwards, when suspicious civilians wanted to know what that was about ... "I was just telling my mom how to get here."

Afterwards I wondered where the PCs got their cell phone from.

"Fibbie." FBI agent.

"Hulk Smash." When a cleric uses Righteous Might and then attacks something.

"You are the world's worst doctor." When you find out a new facet of a fellow PC. (Happened in a very low combat campaign, when a player found out my doctor PC was also a gunslinger.)

Red/Yellow/Green Condition. Used to indicated hit points left (in terms of a fraction). The GM can't really keep track of PC hit points, so sometimes he asks the PC's condition. PCs also ask about NPC health.


----------



## dracolich40 (Aug 7, 2006)

My friends actually came up with some funny "abbreviation" names for the books.

For example, we call the PHB the "Pihb."

The monster manuals, we call the "mmm..." followed by the respective number.

Its actually quite funny.


----------



## dracolich40 (Aug 7, 2006)

Also, we call the DMG the "Dimguh."
The Book of Exalted Deeds is the "bode."
This may sound quite wierd at first, but these abbreviations and others are ones we've come to know and love.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Aug 8, 2006)

*"PeeHub" * - Player's Handbook
*"Stoning Offense" * - Any action that result's in the DM picking-up his large novelty dice and chucking them at the offending player.  Usually a really bad pun or joke.
*"I got a Rock" * - Rolling a one. (taken from the "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown")
*"Ker-SMACK" * - Any heavy hit, but usually a Nat 20. Can also be applied to the damage roll out come too.
*"Pulling a Rurik"* - 1) Getting an insanely high initiative score  2) Blindly entering a room or opening a chest, container ,etc w/o firtst checking for traps.  So named for the dwarven cleric of Moradin in our group that took _Improved Initiative _ at 1st level and has a 17 Dexterity in addition to LEGALLY rolling high nearly every flippin' time. (Usually 21 or higher total) or his habit of saying I open the (door/chest/sack/etc) usually followed by a group scream of NO!!!, immediately followed by Boom,whoosh,thunk, etc.
*"A Rurick Roll" * - Any insanely high roll on any check except damage and (Healing) spells.  Same cleric - rolls really high all the time (has the most hit points, usually hits, etc) but consistantly rolls 1 & 2 for damage and the number of points healed when he casts a (healing) subtype spell.  And they say that Kharma doesn't exist.


----------



## mara (Aug 8, 2006)

*DM Gold*
_Definition:_ Feces or a bad idea.
_Origin:_ A guess at what went through our old DM's head when he developed railroading plotlines involving his GMPCs.  The term was then used for bad gaming ideas and mutated into fecal matter in general.
_Example:_ "That'll be DM gold!"  "What a pile of DM gold!"


----------



## arwenarrowny (Aug 8, 2006)

*Spilk* v: 1: To die a gruesome death, usually in a manner which leaves the character at -25 or more HP.  2: To have one's already dead character located inside the radius of a high-level area effect spell.

In an old 3.0 campaign, our party (containing Spilk the spiked chain-wielding dwarf) ran up against a large group of classed lizardfolk in what turned out to be the biggest knock-down, drag-out fight of the campaign.  Nearly every party member was reduced to 10% or fewer HP, and 2 died.  One of the fallen was Spilk, who was downed by a critical hit from a greataxe while at single-digit hitpoints.  He had managed get himself separated from the rest of the party on one flank, and the lizardmen eventually overcame his spiked cheese, I mean chain.  Well, the party cleric saw him fall, and decided that the priority had to be holding back the lizardmen who were no longer occupied on our flank.  He proceeded to cast _blade barrier_ centered on the dead dwarf.

Since that time, any character reduced to a fine red mist has been referred to as being "Spilked."


----------



## genshou (Aug 8, 2006)

The_Gneech said:
			
		

> *Hassan CHOP!*
> When a sword- or axe-wielding character does a very large amount of damage.



Hee hee.  I rather liked that cartoon.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 8, 2006)

Heh.. I've used some of these, especially to Ninja someone.. Here's a few from my groups:

ATM: All Terrain Monk. Used to describe a character that had sufficient magical support to have every movement type, i.e. Wings of Flying, Boots of the North, Pearl of the Sirens, etc...

Crowbar: Term used by above character to describe any weapon, usually a sword, capable of being used to open stuck doors. 

Pimpslap or b*tch slap: When someone, usually the BBEG, takes someone else, usually a PC,  down in one hit, i.e. "That demon just pimpslapped the hell out of you!"

butch b*tch: Term for a female character played by a male player as a male character.

Lucky Richard: A player of ours was very unlucky in Palladium games when attempting to dodge shots, swings, etc. Therefore he then decided to have his character dodge into the blasts and managed to live. Now used to describe any action that even though is totally suicidal, the character still manages to survive.


----------



## bodhi (Aug 8, 2006)

Barrier Peaks said:
			
		

> This is from my wife's previous gaming experience, long before I met her



You lucky bastard. My girlfriend just plays on Pogo. 



			
				The_Gneech said:
			
		

> *He gets a (spell) up the nose!*



I cast _Rubber Hose_.


----------



## genshou (Aug 8, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> Nerfbag : A PC who rolled really low ability scores, and always has to be given the best magic items just to survive.  The PC who rolled the lowest scores out of all the party is always considered a nerfbag, but sometimes there can be more than one.



To add to that one:

Sir Valorous the Formidable: A PC with a point-buy value at least twice that of the party nerfbag.


----------



## Ceresco (Aug 8, 2006)

*Stupidity Leads to Character Creation*: DMs mantra for Living Arcanis.

*Diplo-monkey*: A min/max PC specializing in social skills

*Stat Monkey*: A rules expert, or Pedro Barrenechea of Team Paradigm

*Boats don't go North*: Designates when a GM is railroading

*Druids to the rear*: PCs that run away from combat, give little support and are first to loot the bodies

*I see nothing* (with a Sgt. Schultz accent): Failing a Spot or Search check

*HASSAN Chop*: I use this one too, and often find others don't get it too

*The Patented 'Port & Tonk*: A signature move for a telporting ninja super hero in a DC Heroes game in college. Involved teleporting behind the enemy and smacking him over the head with my club many times 

*You pop!* : An old joke from meeting the second gaming group I ever played with. The DM interperated the rules such that if the cleric healed you for more than your total hit points, you exploded! Designates bad rulings in general.

*Blue bolt from above*: What happens to PCs when they annoy the GM


Thu-thu-thu That's all folks...

Respectfully,

Edward Kopp: Arcaniac at Large


----------



## caudor (Aug 8, 2006)

When I was younger, my folks did not like D&D (they had heard all the devil rumors & were concerned).  I was able to keep it under the radar by hiding my materials under my bed and played only in my room.  Yeah, I was sneaky about it.

So I developed a code word for me & my brother to use:  "Talk about", as in "Hey Glen, do you want talk about...."

That was code for let's go play D&D.  Later on, my parents checked out the game and realized the rumors had nothing to do with reality.  However, the term stuck and even to this day he'll call ask if I want to come over and play some 'Talk About'    

Weird, but true.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Aug 8, 2006)

A few more
*Craiged the dice* - Craig almost always rolled poorly, so when someone else rolled a bunch of bad die rolls in one shot, that person Craiged the dice.

*Wall of Meat* - Standard front line fighter whose job is to deal and take damage, but most of all to be the monster-goalie so the casters don't get thumped.

*Turtle* - A recent one. We have a fighter in our group with a tower shield strapped to his back. A situation came up where we needed to a groud level arrow slit blocked, so this fighter just slammed his back up to it.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 8, 2006)

A couple that haven't been mentioned yet:

*Look! Baby Eagles*: Failing a spot check by a huge margin. Taken from the rolemaster critical failure on the awareness table.

*Nine roll*: Used as in "hey, he made his nine roll." A moment of clarity for an otherwise clueless character (or player). Taken for Champions where stat rolls are 9+Stat/5, where a particuarly dense character would have an INT roll of 9 or less...

*And *$%@#* you!*: (Not grandma friendly). Added immediately after a player makes a brilliant roleplaying speech, only to absolutely flub the die roll for diplomacy.

*Are you still up?*: Used immediately after a character has taken an absolutely absurd amount of damage and is obviously either unconscious or dead. Used to reflect the fact that said damage may have been a bit overkillish.


----------



## haakon1 (Aug 8, 2006)

*I'll guard the boat*:  A display of abject cowardice/a term to describe a scary setting.  From the famous PC, Krago of the Mountains, who offered to do just this, to his never ending ignominy.  Interestingly, the thief in the 2nd Conan movie also offered to guard the boat, for the same reason.

*Roll a 12-sider*: Said of player mistakes, such as rolling a d12 instead of a d20 or otherwise goofing up.  Named for a player who did this a lot.  More generally, doing something stupid.

I thought terms like "meatshield", "buff", "nerf", and "condition green/yellow/red" were so common as to be beyond the scope of this discussion.  That is, it seems like all gamers know what they mean.


----------



## Dracorat (Aug 9, 2006)

haakon1 said:
			
		

> I thought terms like "meatshield", "buff", "nerf", and "condition green/yellow/red" were so common as to be beyond the scope of this discussion.  That is, it seems like all gamers know what they mean.




Depends on what your social circle is. People in the military don't need to be told what "SoP" is. Or explained that SNAFU is an acronym. Stuff like that.

I have met plenty the gamer who never heard meatshield for instance. Or Buff or Nerf. (Although condition green, etc Ive not run in to).

In fact, to this day, nerf is probably one of the most common words I find myself explaining to people.

Besides, isn't nice to be refreshed on these words anyway?


----------



## Chaldfont (Aug 9, 2006)

We've started to use internet acronyms to keep the swearing down now that we have kids. So you'll hear a lot of WTF, HFS, CF, and such.

*Pixie Stick* CLW wands. Named after that candy you get in plastic straws.
*BK Broiler* When a druid casts entangle, then flame strike. Named after a player whose initials are BK
*Mike's Rules* A long list of unwritten rules for surival. One is "Glyphs are Bad".
*The Monster Lounge* The pile of unused minis pushed to the side of the battlemat or the secret stash of minis the DM is preparing to use. We joke that the monsters have a union, a crappy boss and complain a lot around the watercooler. Sometimes someone will put on an impromptu Monster Lounge skit inspired by events at work.


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 9, 2006)

_"To Peter"_: What a player does whose PC dies. Origanally only used when the player this was named after lost a PC underground. By now he has lost so many PC's, some of them above ground, that it's a universal term.

_"Bane"_: Alternate name for Righteous Might, named so because a cleric used the aspect of bane mini when he cast that spell.

_"Bane smash"_: To get in a heavy hit in melee. Named after said miniatures resemblance to a certain superhero and the clerics meleeing.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Centaur:* Any large creature. So called because we used a scattering of D&D minis, and the only Large one was the centaur.

*The Dice Gods:* The reason you roll well or poorly. It's not probability, it's the Dice Gods. Occasionally they smile on a certain player, but far more often do they forsake them.

*Defiling:* The practice, no longer in use, of one of the guys I gamed with to improve his rolls by "sucking the luck" out of other people's dice, usually through a hand gesture and vaccuum sound effects. Frighteningly, this seemed to work more often than not. Named after the spellcasters in _Dark Sun. Long-term use of defiling is a sure way to anger the Dice Gods (q.v.)

*Slashy-Slashy:* What fighters are good for.

*Healy-Healy:* What clerics are good for.

*Glick:* The noise made by a critical hit or fatal blow.

Demiurge out._


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2006)

Conversing with the birdies, seeing the birdies and hearing birdies sing.
Usually applied with the bad-guys bash a character unconscious. Happens quite abit to one of mine.


----------



## Contrarian (Aug 26, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Zot: Shothand for saying, "I cast magic missle." So named after our made-up sound for a magic misle.




Huh.  We used to use that one in Ohio, too.



			
				dracolich40 said:
			
		

> My friends actually came up with some funny "abbreviation" names for the books.
> 
> For example, we call the PHB the "Pihb."
> 
> ...




2E used the abbreviation PHBR for "Player's Handbook Rules Supplement".  I knew a guy who called them "the pherbers".

There was also a cluster of guys in my gaming club who turned the abbreviation "M-U" into "mu", as a shorthand for "magic-user".  I don't know what it was with the guys I went to college with; they just liked making up words.

My contribution: Back from the dungeon-crawling days when PCs felt obligated to stop at _every_ door, have the thief put his ear to it, and roll for "Hear Noises".  My standard response to a failed roll?

"Its sounds like wood."


----------



## Kapalen (Aug 26, 2006)

I've got a few 

*Overkill*:  When you kill someone by more than 10 points in one swing

*Shoot it in teh face*:  My old ranger was a very suspicious person and whenever he suspected someone of being up to no good he'd suggest this.  Stuck around because in the very first session of DnD I ever played in he said this about a sexy lady in a dungeon.  Everyone else thought him mad, but then she attacked us while we slept. 

*Kinut Fashoot*:  My old ranger's signature move of kicking it in the nuts and Shooting it in the face

*Bobbed it*:  Bob, had a bad night and kept knocking all the baddies to 1 hp.  So whever you miss killing someone by 1 HP you Bobbed it.  Now also used to refer to missing a saving throw, or any roll by 1.  Sometimes mistakenly used to refer to fumbles (nat 1's)


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Aug 26, 2006)

*Trip in the Bag* : a euphemism for dying, originating in the practice of stuffing PC and cohort remains in the bag of holding.  "Crap--failed my save!  Looks like a trip in the bag for me!"

*"Tie up this loose end"* : code speak to the resident brute to take someone out during what's supposed to be a social encounter.

*"T" is for Turtle* : When you fail a pretty obvious Spot check, like in the episode of South Park where Barbrady walks obliviously past very visible disasters while teaching himself to read.

*Shiny Red Button* : The thing you're obviously not supposed to touch, or the person you're obviously not supposed to piss off.

*Button Masher*: One who presses the SRB.  A lot.

*Bonk Stick* : Pretty much any blunt instrument; "I whack 'im with my Bonk Stick!"

*PMD* : Polish Mine Detector.  Refers to a party member who sets off a trap.  It's usually used in the sense of when someone deliberately tricks another PC or NPC into setting off a suspected trap.

*Beans* : Why bother telling all the crap the DM just told you to the rest of the PCs when the players are sitting right there: "I beans the rest of the group."

*I implore you to reconsider*: When a PC has a ridiculous Diplomacy score.  Taken from Kung Pow; the main character is flatly told "No," at one point, which he responds to with the bolded line.  The other character pauses and says "OK!"

*Chaotic Stupid*: Chaotic Neutral done poorly.

*Lawful Stupid*: Lawful Good done poorly.

*Nothing but Outer Space!*: Inspired by the part in Dark City where they burst through the wall to find NbOS on the other side, shattering their perception of being in an actual city.  This is said when the verismillitude of a game falls apart because of a DM blunder: "What Great House does the king's mother belong to?"  "Huh?  Uh...I'm not sure...er...lemme check..."  "Ahhhh!  Nothing but Outer Space!"


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Aug 26, 2006)

"Arm lopping damage"  Before I joined the group, 6d6 was once rolled for damage on having somebody's arm cut off.  The result...7.  This DM is famous for rolling poorly for damage, especially on d6s.  Now we call arm-lopping whenever very low damage is rolled.

"Mole!"  When someone points out rules or situations that hurt the party, such as reminding the DM of something that squashes us more thoroughly, or telling a player why X cool action that saves our bacon doesn't actually work.

One player likes to mispronounce things in an inside joke sort of way.  Drives me nuts.  Fortunately, it hasn't spread to the rest of the players.  Lychanthropes becom lick-en-thropes, scimitars are skimtars, and fireballs are furballs.  Moreover, whenever one of those words is said, he'll repeat it his way.  "I cast fireball."  "A furball?"

"Army"  Coined for my druid character.  I had an animal companion, a cohort, and made frequent use of Summon Nature's Ally (especially at levels 8-10).  My turn took forever.  I could speak to any animal or anything on my Summon list (boon from a god), and would occasionally ask intelligent creatures we encountered if they wanted to join my army.  They never did.

"X offers dental"  Whenever we're trying to convince someone or something to join our side, or try to weasle our way past a bad guy by suggesting that maybe we could work for him, one player always brings up dental insurance.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 26, 2006)

*And what would you have told me if I'd made the roll?* - I was playing with a relatively inexperienced DM many, many years ago, and my rogue failed in his attempt to find traps. The DM gave me quite a detailed description of what I didn't find. So I asked 'what would you have told me if I'd made the roll? and he proceeded to spill the beans 

Since then, in situations when someone has only just failed in a skill check, they will often try it on by using this phrase!


----------



## wolfpunk (Aug 26, 2006)

I will add one,

*Meat Sock*: When a PC or NPC is killed by have a sufficiently large enough monster step on them.


----------



## Mitchbones (May 1, 2007)

*Krusk*:  A player who sticks with classes that don't require as those he is not used to, yet still manages to mess up on his sheet. Also, used to refer to someone who is high or drunk at the table.

The term spawned from one of my bestfriends who couldn't ever think of another name and always messed up with his math when he rages.


----------



## genshou (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Aeric (May 1, 2007)

*Bob:* Generic name for any mook/red-shirt NPC.  Came from the old days of WWF (Wrestling not Wildlife), we noticed that there was a pattern of big-name wrestlers paired against nobodys, and the king of the nobodys was Bob Backland.  Therefore, any NPC who temporarily joined our cause became known as Bob, because we knew he wouldn't live long enough to get a real name.

*Buying Apples in the Marketplace:* Focusing on mundane activities in-game, especially when there is more important work to be done.  Coined when our party spent nearly an entire month in the city doing shopping and other relatively unimportant things when the Lich King was on schedule to destroy the entire region and ascend to godhood.

*Magical Duel:* A lame and/or off-the-cuff explanation for something as given by the DM, indicitive of the fact that he has no clue.  Coined when a certain DM was asked why there were cactii in the middle of a temperate zone, and he sputtered out something about it being the site of a magical duel between two wizards centuries ago.  In reality, he just screwed up his own map and didn't want to admit it.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 1, 2007)

In my play-by-chat game, "[character name] is being grappled by a toddler." Said by the spouse of a suddenly unresponsive player who has lost his or her ability to get at the keyboard effectively due to clingy offspring. Also sometimes said when a string of nonesense characters is sent by a player known to be on baby duty.


----------



## Mercule (May 1, 2007)

*And boots*  -- A DM mistake that tips off the players to something that should be inobvious.  _alt_ A statement from the DM to indicates the players have missed something obvious.  _origin_ From a game where the DM was listing equipment for a deceased foe and included the magic boots.

*xxx character* -- A character that inherently stirs up intraparty conflict.  _origin_ A player by the name of xxx who always played a character of this type.

*Zot* -- The act of the DM killing a PC without ceremony due to aggregious behavior on the part of the player.  Usually used as a semi-humorous threat, "Eating the last brownie might get you zotted."

*Thumb of God* -- See "Zot".

*Sits down* -- to be knocked to zero hit points exactly or otherwise be rendering disabled.  "The dragon sits down."

*Gack* -- to kill.

*Wanna f**k?* -- 1. When a player chokes on roleplaying a charismatic character.  2. A botched diplomacy (etc.) check.  _origin_ A foppish swashbuckler and a player having an off night.

*Licks and throbs* -- 1. Lycanthropes.  2. Response to the DM grossly mispronouncing or slurring a word.  _origin_ A player misheard me say "lycanthropes".

*Roll for armor class* -- An experienced player asking something stupid.  _origin_ A five-year member of my game asking this specific question.


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (May 2, 2007)

*Clickystick*: Cure Light Wounds wand.  I'm not sure of the derivation.  I've also heard pixie stick (from the candy), but not happystick.

*Buff/Nerf/Tank/Meat Shield/etc.*: The usually MMORPG/tabletop crossover terms are all in effect.

*"Whatever you say, Gary"*: Said to a GM who has just killed a PC.  Named after a previous GM in the group (one of my favorites, actually) who was known for running extremely lethal campaigns.

*Elevator*: Any really bad idea or dangerous location.  Commemorating a session of Champions in which the superheroic PCs managed to score a TPK without ever interacting with a villain or, indeed, any NPCs at all; an elevator and Champions' lethal falling damage were key to the event.

*"You Magnificent Bastard, I read Your Book"*: An exclamation used whenever a player or GM does something particularly dastardly or which screws over another player.  From a line in the movie _Patton_ (Patton says it after defeating Rommel's forces in North Africa), although its usage is actually the opposite of the original phrase's.  Sometimes shortened to one half of the phrase or the other.

*Temp*: A PC whose player doesn't want to stick around for the campaign; killed off or abandoned by the end of the session.  Slang for 'temporary worker.'

*Dungeon Fever*: What PCs contract when their players can't make a session.  A virulent, incurable, chronic disease, often afflicting as much as half the party.  Some tragic PCs have been incapacitated for months at a time; others appear to have died from the condition (the player either brought in a new character closer to the party's level, or the campaign ended before the player returned).

*"I find the ground"*: Rolling a 1 on a Spot or Search check.

*Pulling a Sterling*: A PC's creative and accidental suicide.  Named for a player whose PC, when told to 'drop the alchemist's fire,' did so - all twelve vials he was wearing on his belt.  The other characters declined to raise him.

*"I reach into my coat for a potion"*: Another term for a PC's creative and accidental suicide.  The last words ever spoken by a PC (well, his player's last words with that character, anyway) who, after having survived _domination_ by a psionic dragon (only by rolling a natural 20), the explosion of his own stash of explosives, a massive battle against dozens of enemy soldiers and capture by the enemy leader (who had a grudge against him) - only to die while parachuting from an airship because he announced the quoted action while a dozen elite troopers on the ground were under orders to shoot him if he did anything suspicious.  Reaching into his coat (him being famously laden with grenades) qualified.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 2, 2007)

Ooh, threadcromancy!

*Crackstick, alt: Crackwand*.  Any wand of healing, especially cure light wounds.

*Elf (verb)*.  To search for secret doors, as in: "I elf the room."  Usually used by players of elven PCs.

*Fireball formation*.  Any PC formation that puts all PCs within 10' of a central point. Alt: Lightning Bolt formation, with all PCs in a line.

*Bodak in a Bag*.  What you get when you put the corpse of an NPC slain by a bodak in a bag of holding and forget about it for 24+ hours.

*Flurry of misses*.  Any sequence of attacks performed by a monk against a target with reasonable AC.


----------



## Squire James (May 2, 2007)

"Bane in a Box" - Any cursed magic item, especially one that resembles a box.  Named after a certain Forgotten Realms DM device to keep Bane "alive" after the Time of Troubles, and of course WE had to find it... visualize a jack-in-the-box that plays "Pop Goes the Weasel"... and something dramatically different instead of the "pop"...


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 2, 2007)

*Playing With Dolls: *originally used for Warhammer or other minis games, as coined by the gamer's fiancee. The phrase used to drive him crazy. Now he calls up and says "Do you want to play with dolls this weekend?"

*To Rogue the Hallway:* to move silently and sneakily down the auspicious corridor, checking for obvious danger. Also used for empty rooms and other suspicious areas.


----------



## Kelek72 (May 2, 2007)

"Bonk!"

Term used to describe anyone hit with a cure spell from a wand or other magic item.

"I'm gonna bonk Regdar and Mialee."


----------



## Jeysie (May 2, 2007)

We have quite a few "vocabulary" terms in our group... Here a couple I can think of straight off the top of my head.

"Sewer moment": Any occasion where things end up being a lot harder than they should be because the players missed the bleeding obvious, or otherwise failed to think/ask thoroughly about the situation/environment. Brought on by this exchange in our early days of gaming:



> "I take a look inside the manhole, with my awesome darkvision, and jump inside."
> 
> "You jump in the sewer, splashing in about 3 inches of mostly water."
> 
> ...




"Correct fake health inspector paperwork": Any occasion where someone accidentally phrases something vaguely enough that it has a number of different ways to interpret it; especially if some of those ways can provide a loophole favorable to the player and/or are silly/absurdist. From this exchange:



> DM, as bouncer, after me and another player try to sneak into a bar by passing ourselves off as health inspectors:
> 
> "Oh, no ya don't. 'Da Boss told me to keep an eye out for this sort of 'ting. See? It says right here on da blacklist... 'No fake health inspectors without da correct paperwork'."
> 
> ...




Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Scott_Rouse (May 2, 2007)

"Penguin" code for when another PC has been possessed beyond help to the point of endangering the group and needs to been eradicated. This has been muttered but never used.

"That totally hits"  when an attack roll is very good.


----------



## STARP_Social_Officer (May 2, 2007)

We have these two, both of which stem from the same player's stupidity.
Once, said player was driving home with two other players, and in the course of his conversation, he said that he had "hit a quadruped". He meant to say "quandary", except that he didn't know what the term meant and was trying to sound intelligent, so he did the exact opposite by using the wrong word. The concept of "hitting a quadruped" in a car was amusing to all, implying he'd run into a cow or something, and ever since the term "to hit a quadruped" has meant to run up against an obstacle caused by your own actions.

The other one he gives us is to "shatter their/your sword(s)", which stems from an incident in which he cast shatter on the swords of the guards surrounding him, rather than let the bard talk his way out of it. In doing so he completely screwed up the adventure. To "shatter your/our/his/whatever sword" means to do exactly the wrong thing at the wrong moment, and is usually used to mean "to fight when it is really not a good idea".

The other terms unique to our gaming table are:
"to f**k s**t up" was a term invented by a former player who used it to describe adventures where the primary goal is to kill as many things as possible. He used it in a Shadowrun context, but we liked it so much it's become our de facto term for a dungeon crawl.
"Delthorian" is a synonym for "Machiavellian", used because of a character by that name who made Machiavelli look like an amateur.
To "blow up the Samurai" means to do something the DM is absolutely not expecting. It stems from a Shadowrun campaign when a player and myself detonated 16 kilos of C-12, blowing up an apartment (building) and taking out the Renraku Red Samurai after us. The GM wanted us to lie low elsewhere to avoid the Red Sam. We showed him. "Blow up the Samurai" also means to deliberately resist a DM's railroading attempts.

There are probably more. This is all that comes to mind immediately.


----------



## Agamon (May 2, 2007)

Bink - to heal with a wand.  eg. I bink the halfling for 7.

Bonk - to harm with a wand. eg. I bonk the orc.  12 points, reflex save for half.

Boink - Not to be confused with Bink or Bonk.  My buddy's wife just started playing in our group.  She told me she was going to boink me with her wand.  A wee bit awkward...


----------



## thedungeondelver (May 2, 2007)

Exploding Trees - an exceptionally dangerous setting.

Wandering Damage Table - a dire threat from the DM to inflict hideous amounts of damage to slackers, welshers, layabouts and those one-upping said DM in any joke or pun contests.  Typically involves asking for all the other player's dice as a "Wandering Damage Roll" needs to be made.

Negative Sword/NPC Interface - self explanatory, really.

Death by Sword Overdose - ditto.


----------



## blargney the second (May 2, 2007)

I love this thread.

On a recent very high Spot check, the response was "You find God."

On very low initiative rolls, "You go after that End Of Round guy."
-blarg


----------



## Hjorimir (May 2, 2007)

*Button-pusher, Lever-puller, Potion-taster*: The PC being run by a different player becaue the actual player couldn't make it to the session.

*Can opener*: Originally from AD&D, referring to those weapons with the modifers best suited for hitting opponents wearing heavy armor. Today, it is really just any big weapon.

*Hope you guys have new character concepts*: Said by the DM when a rough session is predicted. _Variant: _ *Are you telling me you have a new character concept?* Said by the DM to let a players know they are being annoying.

*I’m excited to be a part of the plan*: Meaning I hate the plan, it sucks, and I'm going to remind you later when it fails.

*Microwave*: Combining _solid fog_ with _cloudkill_.

*Player’s Joke Book*: Not really used anymore, this was said back when the Uneartehd Arcana came out for AD&D, meaning that if you're running a character class that hasn't been updated or included in the UA, you're playing a joke.

*Rubs you gently*: Said by the DM when a big hit lands. _"The giant rubs you gently for 83 points of damage."_

*Sucking dust*: Character is down. Usually followed by the player commenting on the particular qualities of the dust when their normal turn comes around. _"Hrm, does this dust taste extra salty to anybody else?" "Oooh! A hint of mushrooms in the dust! Yummy!"_

*Super-double-triple-critical*: Rolling a 69 on percent. Originiated from MSH where we treated the result like a red (for those of you who are lucky enough to have played MSH). Still, today, a 69 is a super-double-triple-critical.

*Welcome to the fight*: Proclaimed after a big, big hit early in a combat.


----------



## Blackrat (May 2, 2007)

Numion said:
			
		

> Seagull ~ A term for someone looting or calling dibs for undeserved treasure, or stealing the killing blow from another PC. "You damn seagull, it was my kill".




At this point reading your post I just had to look up your location and as I suspected: another finn. I think the word doesn't have the same meaning in any other language.


----------



## Blackrat (May 2, 2007)

Red Circle - As in player asking "does he have a red circle around him?" Meaning does he look hostile? As seen in almost any computer game...


----------



## Thurbane (May 2, 2007)

*Edward Shovelhands*
_Definition_: A person who looks in unlikely places for treasure, usually at inopportune times.
_Origin_: A guy I used to game with years ago had a habit of digging up almost every grave we came accross in any adventure with the expectation that there would be treasure in the grave. Nobody was quite sure of why he started doing this, but he did it often enough to earn himself the handle "Edward Shovelhands".



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Red Circle - As in player asking "does he have a red circle around him?" Meaning does he look hostile? As seen in almost any computer game...



Sounds a bit like our group - whenever we find treasure, we generally ask "Anything glow blue?" meaning we cast Detect Magic.


----------



## blargney the second (May 2, 2007)

<tangent>Thurbane, this quote in your sig is hilarious: 







			
				(contact) said:
			
		

> I think you guys rolled a 1 for your digital initiative.



Where did you find that?
</tangent>
-blarg


----------



## Hammerhead (May 2, 2007)

*Oof!* - Used whenever I roll low on a Spot check, after a particularly unperceptive character who apparently needed glasses, because he always ran into stuff.

*Feybag* - A derogatory term used towards fey, elves, effeminate men, or anyone else we don't like. 

*Joeing the dice/pencils* - Named after a player who always takes dice and pencils from other people, despite the fact that there are several in front of him.

*The Mike G. Bonus* - Higher ground bonus to attack rolls. Named after the player of a  winged celestial character who always managed to get higher ground. Always.

*Steveing the Dungeon* - Named after the player of a character who could turn Incorporeal at will, allowing him to map out the entire place, traps, monsters, secret doors, etc. Now used whenever we cheat our way around obstacles.


----------



## Darklone (May 2, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Re: Combat Expertise + Fighting Defensively
> 
> Actually, I beleive you can...  But I would maybe suggest posting and discussin this in the Rules forum for more clarification on it.  I am sure you will find people on both sides of the arguement (as usual).



Actually, you're right and it's pretty clear though many people think you can't.

Back on topic:
PNC - Paper Nose Character (same abbreviation in German), originally used in LARP for real bad players who play very very powerful monsters/NPCs in a very very bad way. 
Frontpigs - arcane spellcasters who think they have to do a first row performance.


----------



## Thurbane (May 2, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> At this point reading your post I just had to look up your location and as I suspected: another finn. I think the word doesn't have the same meaning in any other language.



The term "seagull" is used in Australia to indicate someone of a freeloading, scavenging nature. For instance, if someone goes off to the toilet and someone else finishes his beer, they are a "seagull"... 


			
				blargney the second said:
			
		

> <tangent>Thurbane, this quote in your sig is hilarious: Where did you find that?
> </tangent>
> -blarg



A member here, (contact) posted it in a recent thread...


----------



## hong (May 2, 2007)

Kelek72 said:
			
		

> "Bonk!"
> 
> Term used to describe anyone hit with a cure spell from a wand or other magic item.
> 
> "I'm gonna bonk Regdar and Mialee."




Good heavens.

. . .

"Kusterville" -- place where all the ex-PCs of a certain player live in comfortable retirement. Mike is notorious for getting bored with whatever he's currently playing, and retiring them to try something new.


----------



## hong (May 2, 2007)

Some terms I made up during the just-concluded AOW game in which I played a swordsage:

"I separate mind from body!" -- said just prior to using a Diamond Mind maneuver. Diamond Mind is a discipline with a very meditative, Zen-like feel to it. If said maneuver is a strike, separating mind from body often leads to large amounts of mindless damage. From the Dresden Codak webcomic.

"I separate shame from honour!" -- some strikes lead to so much mindless damage that I eventually said I'd no longer use them in the first round of a fight. But in one particularly scary fight I went back on this.

"my own personal time stop" -- the time stands still maneuver, again from Diamond Mind.


----------



## Geoff Watson (May 2, 2007)

Kelek72 said:
			
		

> "Bonk!"
> 
> Term used to describe anyone hit with a cure spell from a wand or other magic item.
> 
> "I'm gonna bonk Regdar and Mialee."




Interesting....

Any reason why you use a non-grandma-friendly slang term for that?

Geoff.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 2, 2007)

Geoff Watson said:
			
		

> Interesting....
> 
> Any reason why you use a non-grandma-friendly slang term for that?
> 
> Geoff.



That may be an austraila angle. In america the more likely term is "boink" and its incredibly mild, usually (ime) used to make a joke of the idea. "So.... ya gonna boink her?" is a way of asking a crude question in a non serious way - kinda "kidding on the square" as Al Franken puts it.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2007)

* Jeff (Ironwolf): * Ask a question that the DM has already answered and posted in your private forum that you never saw even though you've read it.


----------



## victorysaber (May 2, 2007)

"An experienced adventurer" - a multiclass character who is useless. Was the catchphrase of a 17th-level NPC (1 class for each level, there are 17 classes in my game). She'd go "I'm an experienced adventurer!" and get thrashed by monsters. Originally the party was impressed that she would join them (they were 10th-level), but when they saw her effectiveness and she refused to leave...

They encountered her again, as an epic-level character (34th). She had 2 levels in each class.

Again at 51st level (3 levels in each class). She was boasting about her super mighty powers - her 2nd level spells.

And they will meet her again soon at 68th level (4 levels!)


"I open my furry bag of action points!" - meaning to use action points. The party actually HAS a Furry Bag of Action Points, and it got stolen once by the bad guys (meaning they couldn't use action points for that adventure).


----------



## Random Axe (May 2, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> *HASSAN CHOP!*
> I use that one occasionally, myself, and almost no one gets it.
> 
> (It comes from an old Bugs Bunny cartoon, based on Ali Baba and the Forty Thieves, IIRC.  Hassan was a guard with a huge falchion, and he'd say "Hassan CHOP!" before he did.)




ROFL, yes, this is one of mine as well, we used it extensively during our Birthright campaigns.

Also, 
*PFAP* which stands for *Place Foot Apply Pressure*.  This was our description used for an "Open Door" roll for our 2nd-ed games.

*Divine Smackdown* was something I coined recently, to describe the gods getting really angry at a PC for violating whatever religious tenets of his paladinhood or clerichood, so that he just gets a smack from the heavens.


----------



## Kelek72 (May 2, 2007)

Geoff Watson said:
			
		

> Interesting....
> 
> Any reason why you use a non-grandma-friendly slang term for that?
> 
> Geoff.





We always used it as a harmless way of saying we hit them with the healing. Had no idea it could mean anything else, except maybe a hockey player (Radek Bonk).


----------



## senodam (May 2, 2007)

Maxing B*****d: A munchkin, min/maxer etc...we'd used this in group for ages, and were quite surprised to see that other gamers had no idea what we meant by it.

The Plot Golem: Whenever a blatantly Plot Important NPC or clue turns up to coerce the players onto the right road, there may be a sighting of this mysterious creature.

To decaffinate: To relieve one's opponent of his head.

Explode in a ball of LB: Whenever a PC performs a blatantly stupid, suicidal action this pops up. Named for my 15 year old Little Brother, or LB as he's commonly known. This one came about after his Warforged PC inadvertently wounded & killed several PCs with a trapped scroll, and then had 2 consecutive All Flesh Must Be Eaten PCs commit suicide by explosion.


----------



## STARP_Social_Officer (May 3, 2007)

senodam said:
			
		

> The Plot Golem: Whenever a blatantly Plot Important NPC or clue turns up to coerce the players onto the right road, there may be a sighting of this mysterious creature.




Oh, I cannot tell you the number of times I have prayed for the existance of a plot golem...

I thought of some more we use, for when we fail skill checks.


*"Glub"* means "I failed my swim check."
*"What floor?"* means "I failed my spot check"
*"What planet?" * means "I really badly failed my spot check."
*"Pardon?" * means "I failed me listen check?"
*"PARDON!"* means "I really badly failed my listen check."

We also have the term *"Fake 20", * which is invoked when you roll a natural 1 on an important check (like a saving throw). To 'fake 20' means to actually roll a 1 but for the DM to pretend you rolled a 20. One day, I'm gonna have a DM who lets me do it. Just once...


----------



## hong (May 3, 2007)

STARP_Social_Officer said:
			
		

> We also have the term *"Fake 20", * which is invoked when you roll a natural 1 on an important check (like a saving throw). To 'fake 20' means to actually roll a 1 but for the DM to pretend you rolled a 20. One day, I'm gonna have a DM who lets me do it. Just once...




With Complete Scoundrel out, you could get a feat for that.


----------



## genshou (May 3, 2007)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Ooh, threadcromancy!



Yep, that's what happens when I reference something from this thread in the chatroom.  Ah, well.  This is a good thread.


----------



## Toras (May 3, 2007)

*X-Bot* Originally coined for the playing a character of a often absent player.  Based on Bots from CS or other multiplayer games.  Comes complete with robot voice.

*4d6 moment* A moment of monumental stupidity leading to character death, typically permanently.  Coined because that is the method of character generation.


----------



## Agamon (May 3, 2007)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> That may be an austraila angle. In america the more likely term is "boink" and its incredibly mild, usually (ime) used to make a joke of the idea. "So.... ya gonna boink her?" is a way of asking a crude question in a non serious way - kinda "kidding on the square" as Al Franken puts it.




LOL.  Looks like my post got lost in the shuffle...


----------



## Stalker0 (May 3, 2007)

Vulpa'ed - Term for whenever someone gets killed by a single massive blow. Named for a newly made Druid (Vulpa) who got smeared by a crit from a full power attacking ogre barbarian.


----------



## Warren Okuma (May 3, 2007)

Wall of Claws:  Wild Shaped Druid in wall of meat mode.
Bouncy bouncy:  Time stop, reverse gravity, prismatic sphere.  As kill them all bouncy, bouncy.
BCS:  Battle control spells, sleep, entangle etc...
Scrooged:  Not enough treasure.  We've been scrooged.
Street Legal:  RAW (Rules as Written)
Darwinist DM:  The bad guys if smart or have a high wisdom take precautions in order to survive.
M'Dowa:  A PC who loses an enormous amount of hirelings.  An pariah to NPC's.
Fighter/Magic User:  A term for a PC that never carries his/her weight in combat.


----------



## Alzrius (May 3, 2007)

We have a few that we made up:

*Blue Bubble*: This is what happens to a PC whose player is absent from the game; he's treated as though in a "blue bubble" where he's essentially in stasis, doing nothing and nothing is done to him. I'm told this comes from a video game, though I have no idea what.

*Dim Door*: Our shorthand way or referring to _dimension door_.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 3, 2007)

Warren Okuma said:
			
		

> Fighter/Magic User:  A term for a PC that never carries his/her weight in combat.



Ha!


----------



## jeffh (May 3, 2007)

*Twelve change of underwear fight*: Self-explanatory

*Go for a ladder:* To make a mistake with disastrous consequences

*Option Four* and *That's Only Three For Each Of Us*: Used to describe anything which would clearly constitute going for a ladder. The latter is my fault, from a particularly ironic-in-hindsight line of mine (but the party went along with it at the time!).


----------



## William drake (May 3, 2007)

*I got a few*

"A Wheel of Bree for all my Men" - What in the (*&^% did you just do, that was the bigest load of &^%$# ever; you see that color in your eyes, in a moment its going to be yellow.

"And so, this is what happens"- ok, who did the dumb thing that the DM has to make sure everyone is paying attention (also, used when really cool thing happens for players to make sure that he gets all his pats on the backs) *but, used for first reason more offten then not.


"DAMMMN"- we told the player not to do it, fight it, or say it, but he did it anyways and now he's paying for it.


"UG SMASH"- sure, the guy who's playing the barbarian can do anything and chalk it up to he's a retard, but he's got a 233334444 st, so it's cool even if we all know he fixed his character sheet.


"Pick the lotus from my hand"- yes, the 28 level monk is lame because he only every says "I hit it" where he could, if he wanted to, do most anything ever seen in a wire-work martial art movie.

*Crying*-sorry, you though I'd let you talk crap to the NPC, pick on the players, or rules lawer to the point that everyone hates you, and get away with it for the UMteenth time. Sorry.


"Survival Man"- this is a response to the DM when he askes if you slept, ate, or washed in the last few days. The player never needs to do normal things, why would he, he's a killing, bar-wenching, gold-having, greek god that never needs to tend to, or worry about, the normal things of a really person which he should be attempting to do as he RP's.

"Wonder Twin Activate"- when the players unite to kick the crap out of one of my NPC's or Monsters, and I hadn't planed on it.*this was a special group that I had alot of fun DM'ing for.*

"I can take it"- last words said while the rest of the party is running away from the beast.

Ok, I think that's most of them..will think about it and get back to this later.


----------



## DragonLancer (May 3, 2007)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> "In the Belgian Congo" - a term that means the PCs have misinterpreted clues left by the DM and have suddenly charged off in an unexpected and unplanned for direction.  We also use it when the Players take some minor story element and assume it is germaine to the quest, leaving the GM with the task of either giving them a chance to get back on track or letting them run with it.




My group's term for that is "going off book."


----------



## Tiberius (May 3, 2007)

"Dodge partner" -- n., Creature against whom a Dodge feat functions. Usage: "Oh, and the dragon's my dodge partner for the round."

"Who brought torches?" -- Asked when the party has forgotten something blindingly obvious. Origin: In a game I ran shortly before the 3.5 transition, the party of humans was going on a long-distance trek to a dwarven mine that had been overrun. They spent two hours figuring out in exacting detail what to bring, how long the trip would be, how terrain would impact their daily speed, and so forth. They went so far as to create a spreadsheet outlining various food scenarios. Eventually, they set out, and then arrive. They fight off some manticores, and proceed to descend into the cave. As they get further away from the cavern entrance, I point out that it's getting dark, as dwarves have darkvision and thus no need for light sources, and ask the question. I am answered by blank stares, and one of the players slaps his forehead. hey had to backtrack quite a ways to find a settlement to supply them.


----------



## The_Gneech (May 3, 2007)

The_Gneech said:
			
		

> *Greyhawk the room*
> Search every nook and cranny, tear apart the picture frames, rip open curtain linings, for that ridiculously valuable treasure that's in a completely unlikely hiding place.
> 
> *Greyhawk the (monster)*
> C'mon, you know it has gems in its stomach.




We have since then added *Greyhawk the door* to indicate the rogue/scout routine of "listen, search, disarm, pick lock, open carefully via 'move silently'."

-The Gneech


----------



## PapersAndPaychecks (May 3, 2007)

*Fieth* (or *Rouge*) -- a character belonging to Paul, who can pronounce everything except "thief" and spell everything except "rogue".
*Whiff* -- to miss, particularly when rolling an extremely low number.
*Canary approach* -- the practise of dealing with an unknown situation by letting Becky's character go first.
*To do a ranger* -- of a melee character, to die in the first few rounds of combat (originally from the MMORG Everquest).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 3, 2007)

My contribution falls into the category of using a gaming reference for a non-gaming event.

High Initiative: Having indigestion, stomach problems, or otherwise uncomfortable digestion issues that leads to a lengthy stay in the bathroom, especially if spicy food was on the menu the night before.  Origin: When 3e first came out, I was easing my group at the time into the new rules and was explaining initiative by saying "Your initiative is your dex modifier."  My wife, pregnant at the time and half-asleep, suddenly starts laughing so hard she nearly has an asthma attack.  When she finally is able to speak coherently she tells us that she heard me say, "Your initiative is your a** on fire."


----------



## MrWildman (May 3, 2007)

I have two:

Tease the Witch!

This refers to the old TSR micro-game SAGA, about Norse-styled heroes competing for fame points (or something like that).  One of the deadliest threats was a witch, who would cast two spells at the beginning of combat.  One of these spells was the IS (Ice) spell, which would make her territory useless forever.  So we would say, when one appeared: "I'm gonna tease the witch!" which usually ended badly.
This became a catchphrase in D&D games, like so:

DM: The dark warrior rises from the smoking throne and, his spikey armor glistening in the torchlight, draws a really, like, HUGE battleaxe.
PLAYER: I step foreward and draw my sword.
DM: Dude, you're teasing the witch.
PLAYER: oh...um...
OTHER PLAYERS: Tease the witch! Tease the witch!

Low-Impact Aerobics

One time, playing a Druid, the DM said "It's morning, time to refresh your spells."
CLERIC: I pray to Pelor -"Oh, Shining Dude Pelor, gimme big mojo!"
MAGIC-USER: I research my many books.  Anybody seen my little red one?"
DRUID(Me): I dance in a circle, making very convincing bird-calls and performing low-impact aerobics.

After that, every time a druid did his thing, we would say "he dances in a circle, doing low-impact aerobics."


----------



## The_Warlock (May 3, 2007)

*Oh yeah...*

Let's see, we've come up with a few sayings at the table that have stuck over the years....

*Decapaplode* - A vorpal sword may not have been involved, but the target has taken so much damage from a single hit that one assumes that their head must have been separated from the shoulders, usually negative hp in excess of the characters normal total. Often occurs on a critical fumble where my handy crit table says that the attacker has hit himself or an ally for critical damage. 

*Exploditate* - When a target is killed thanks to the energy special on a weapon, usually a shocking burst critical.

*"Detonates like a weiner in a microwave"* - To be killed, usually by rolling a 1 for the save, when struck by a lightning/electricity based attack.

*"Channelling Matt"* - As in, "I'm channelling Matt tonight", referring to a player who leaves somewhat earlier than others and has a unique gift of rolling 1-5 or 16-20 and almost never anything in the middle on a d20. Frequently when I (as the DM) or another player takes over his character, we suddenly begin "channelling Matt" on our rolls for his character.

*"Bzzzzt - Brother Roy gets shocked"* - Referring to a LG monk of Ilmater who had some interesting concepts about faith and alignment, and received a Phylactery of Faithfulnees to stay on the straight and narrow. Brother Roy has retired from active adventuring, but whenever any current PC says something which is radically improper for their alignment or personality to date, Brother Roy, wherever he is, gets the Holy Joybuzzer from his phylactery.

*"I have TOES!"* - Failed check to hear, see or otherwise notice something.

*"I broke the (creature)"* - Initially regarding a series of elves, refers to attempting to subdue the target with nonlethal damage, but doing so much nonlethal damage that it should trigger a massive damage save, resulting in death by utter shock.

*"Get out of my MIND!"* - Whenever anyone at the table says something you were just about to say. 

*"Kobolds the likes of which even GOD has never seen!"* - Kobolds to be replaced by any creature or object which appears in such mass quantities to make even a jaded group of high-level adventurers stop and stare. What can I say, we like the movie "Dune".

*"Stupid Grondar Tricks"* - Named after a Half-Ogre Ranger whose player had to leave the table to run an errand, the player was asked what his next action would be, and responded with the above. This resulted in him annhilating the blue dragon sorcerer's bardic lover in one round, and suffering a successful full attack sequence from the blue dragon in retaliation for 177 hp, which reduced him to well past dead. Now refers to any action or series of actions which, while effective, will invite immediate and brutal reprisals from other foes in the current battle. 

*AnniHimAlated!* - Not just annhilated, but annihilated thoroughly and painfully. Usually via a full attack sequence from a creature with a large number of melee attacks...like a dragon. Grondar got himself AnniHimAlated.

*FRM* - The ever popular Fine Red Mist, what happens when you charge, and roll a critical for 160 points of damage on a standard 1 HD goblin mook. Why, he is transformed into a fine red mist.

*"THAT Party..."* - Meaning the group who is prepared for eventualities, can actually execute a plan successfully, or finds and fortifies a position so as to have the advantage. The party always aspires to be _That Party_, but usually the NPCs are _That Party_. Occasionally though, the PCs do actually succeed at being _That Party_. "Wow, we really were _THAT Party_ tonight!"

*"Moose Ears"* - To put one hand up next to one's head, thumb touching the temple with fingers outstretched as a sign that anything coming out of your mouth is 100% out of character, and should not be heard nor reacted to by other PCs or NPCs. Prevents the DM from having to ask, "Did you REALLY just say that?"

*"OUR Team! OUR Team!"* - A reminder shouted when a player reminds the DM of a rule that will screw the current action/plan of the party or a PC. Usually directed at me....


----------



## Pyrex (May 3, 2007)

*Plan C*:  Plan C is always to blow s**t up.  Origin:  Too many episodes of Stargate SG-1 & Atlantis where Plan C always involves multiple bricks of C4 explosive.

And, as opposed to the ever popular *Fireball Formation*, we more frequently use *Lightning Bolt Formation*, which occurs any time the party is travelling down a long 10' wide hallway.


----------



## Koewn (May 3, 2007)

Ok.

*The Salve*: For some odd reason we were handed out Cure Light Wounds *salve* in treasure once, and it went to my barbarian wild dwarf. There was a lot of spreading the salve, and rubbing the salve, and what-have-you. All bad.

*"I polish my rail-gun"*: Rifts game, I think. DM asked what people were doing (non-combat situation). One player said "I polish my rail-gun." DM said "Ok". Player wrote down a rail-gun on his character sheet.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (May 3, 2007)

_To *Mike it*_: To cheat on dice rolls, misrepresent remaining resources (such as charges or spells left), or otherwise use deceptive practices during a game or related to a game (such as character generation).  Named after a player in our group who was known for cheating on dice rolls; said player also kept cheating on dice rolls, even after everyone was aware that he did so.

_"Blood for the Blood God!"_: This catchphrase of Khorne is used to invoke good luck on dice rolls, despite what sort of character is used.

_"Moving and Ducking"_: The actions of a PC whenever a player isn't paying attention to the game.  What I constantly said my _Aliens_ PC was doing during a battle on a spaceship while I was having a conversation with a friend.  However, the plot evolved so much that my PC remained "moving and ducking" while the rest of the party evacuated the ship, which was set for self-destruct.  That PC was "moving and ducking" to the end.

_"I'm invisible..." (accompanied by miming slowly applying oil to one's body)_: Joke derived when part of a party treasure included _oil of invisibility_ (instead of the typical potion version).  The thought of applying the _oil of invisibility_ (esp. during a battle to escape foes), which was described as being the same consistency as massage oil, brougth forth the joke.

_"I see a tree."_: Stated after a horribly failed Spot check.  Though it originated from failing a Spot check in a forest, tree-Spotting continues in various areas--dungeons, cities, etc.  When the Spot check is really abysmal, the character who failed the check often sees some sexually suggestive image/silhouette in the aforementioned tree, which is why the character's attention is focused on the tree instead of the immediate surroundings.

_"Sneak-sneak-sneak...":_ To Move Silently or Hide, esp. when a character with no ranks in either skill, armor penalties, and other negative modifiers attempts the check.  Originated from a _Rifts_ game where the player of a huge monstrous PC (mountain-sized, according to the text) attempted to sneak up on another, much smaller person, out in the open.

_"Reflex, you say..."_: Said by one player of a PC in *World's Largest Dungeon* who had a low Dexterity and poor Reflex save, yet who always found himself in situations where a Reflex save was necessary (pit trap, spells, etc.).

_"Oh, s***..."_: A mannerism of often-stated bit of profanity by a player who's notoriously indecisive during gameplay (whose indecisiveness has impeded progress in the game, esp. during combat).  Usually used in place of stating a meaningful reaction or decision by the player.

_"What?"_: A mannerism of one player who seems to miss out on conversations or descriptions during the game, though it appears that he was paying attention.  Notably humorous when said in response to the DM's request for a Listen check.

_"C'mon..."_: The accompanying dialogue used in conjunction with a Diplomacy check by a generally non-verbiose gamer.  Originated by the player who created the "What?" comment.


----------



## Drkfathr1 (May 3, 2007)

*Dragonbait*: The NPC or absent PC character that gets forced to open all the doors and chests, and has to walk down the hallway first. 

*Miller-ize*: a term we used to use when we played Heroclix. Usually the moment in the game when we'd all turn on one player (Miller) and take him out before continuing with each other. Now used when its time to overwhelmingly team up on something. Usually unfairly! 

*@ssholes and elbows!*: RUN!


----------



## RichCsigs (May 3, 2007)

*Power Word "Blah"* - used when giving information to a character that its player is already aware of.

*The Amorphous Blob of Possibility*- used to describe a character in the party when his player isn't there but will be showing up later.

*"{character name} needs food, badly"* - Used when requesting healing from the clerics.  From the Gauntlet game (obviously)

*"I Disbelieve"* - usually used after the DM's creature(s) has dealt large amounts of damage to you in one round.  Never seems to work...
DM: "You take 45 points of damage"
Player: "I Disbelieve" (picks up a random die and rolls it)
DM: "You still take 45 points of damage"

*Street Pizza* - Any creature that has been dealt so much damage it looks like it has been run over by an 18 wheeler.

*Wilson* - Used when a die that has been rolled ends up in a position that makes it unreadable (such as leaning against a book) and it needs to be rerolled.  Our buddy Mike Wilson would do this often.  When others would do it, we would say "You pulled a Wilson."  Eventually it just became "Wilson".

*Doogle Distraction* - When the party needs something outlandish to escape.  Coined when one time the party was being chased by wolves and I reached into my bag of holding to retrieve the arm of a character we were planning to resurrect (Doogle) and threw it to them.

*Chaotic Everywhere* - Used to describe when a player is trying to have his character involved in everything going on (such as searching all the items in the room at the same time, etc.).


----------



## Bardsandsages (May 3, 2007)

Chaotic Stupid:  Actually, I think a lot of us have used this "alignment" at some point.

precipitation rolls:  while teaching a friend how to play Vampire: Dark Ages, he accidentally asked if he was going to get a precipitation roll (we had all had a bit much to drink...)to notice something.  I said "SURE!" he rolled his dice and ask me what he saw. I told him "You realize it's snowing!"  We now routinely make precipitation rolls to determine the weather before the session begins.

dice demons:  little specially selected minis or items left in the dice bag to protect the dice.  

En Fuego!:  The name of a friend's kobold wizard, who would shout his name loudly just before casting any fire spell.  Now unofficially part of the incantation for the fireball spell in every game.

Abyssmal phase dire fiendish pyrohydra:  What I threaten to throw at the party when they tick me off.

Gnomish vampire:  A random encounter unrelated to the main game that almost wipes out the party.  After an incident in a Ravenloft campaign where I allowed a player to just "name a page number" in the Ravenloft denizens of darkness books, and it came up the gnomish vampire.


----------



## Presto2112 (May 3, 2007)

SteveC said:
			
		

> *And *$%@#* you!*: (Not grandma friendly). Added immediately after a player makes a brilliant roleplaying speech, only to absolutely flub the die roll for diplomacy.




Apparently I haven't visited this thread in a while.

This one had me laughing so hard my children were worried.


----------



## STARP_Social_Officer (May 3, 2007)

In addition to "blowing up the samurai", another thing we do when the DM attempts to railroad us is to shout "all aboard!". If it continues, we all make a noise like a train's whistle and pull on an imaginary cord to make the whistle sound. If the DM is persisting with his railroading, which rarely happens, at least two of us (including me) have been known to actually stand up and move our arms in circles making "choof choof" noises. 

The thing is, we had a DM once who _still _ didn't get the hint.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 4, 2007)

We've got a few...

Bashmaster - Heavy hitting fighter type.

Shmissle - Magic Missle (no idea how this came about)

Commandabate - Old rules stated that the Command spell required the victim to perform a one word command until completion. "Masturbate" works well for this, and the spell became known as "Commandabate". 

Artillary - Sorcerer/Wizard/Psion or whatever that focuses on blasting spells/powers.

Trap Whore - Rogue

Tool - As in, "Bob's not here so we'll just tool his character". Everyone usually kinda votes on what the player-less character does. He often becomes the Trap Whore, whether he is a rogue or not.


----------



## fafhrd (May 4, 2007)

Crushing Fist of Sprite: When a beverage is placed on the mat/table with enough force that the minis fall or move.


----------



## ronin (May 4, 2007)

The "paragraph"- a spell that has had multiple meta magic feats applied to it that a character uses regularly.

"Yoink"- the sound the DM (NPC) made once the party's paladin shrunk his dire lion mount (in a 3e game) so that they could teleport away with it from a battle. The NPC's turn came up first so he grabbed the mount (which he was standing next to) and ran away with it. The look on the paladin's face was priceless.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (May 4, 2007)

*Geek the Mage First!*, from Shadowrun...it distills down to "kill the greatest threat first."  It helps if you realize the troll with the assault cannon, or the frenzied berserker, counts as a mage.

*Do a Matt*, in reference to one player's horrifically bad multi-die rolls.  "10d6, baby, and take...12 points of damage!"

Brad


----------



## Blackrat (May 4, 2007)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> [*Wilson* - Used when a die that has been rolled ends up in a position that makes it unreadable (such as leaning against a book) and it needs to be rerolled.  Our buddy Mike Wilson would do this often.  When others would do it, we would say "You pulled a Wilson."  Eventually it just became "Wilson".




We use the word "Church" in this kind of situation. I actually have no idea where it came from, can't even remember when we started using it...


----------



## Kelek72 (May 4, 2007)

*Evil Donkey*

Our group thought they were being watched in the forest at night; as they looked about, everyone focused on an area near the donkey they had brought along. Finally someone said, "What's the donkey doing?"
I was DM and replied, "Watching you guys."  
Everyone suspected the donkey was the source of their uneasyness after that!

Now the term is used for everything from someone under the effects of mind control to anyone worried about anyone seeing what they are doing.

"You hear something moving through the underbrush."
"I look around. Any donkey's? You know, EVIL ones? What are our mounts doing?"


----------



## Elemental (May 4, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> We have a few that we made up:
> 
> *Blue Bubble*: This is what happens to a PC whose player is absent from the game; he's treated as though in a "blue bubble" where he's essentially in stasis, doing nothing and nothing is done to him. I'm told this comes from a video game, though I have no idea what.




"Plot Hole" over here, as in "He's fallen down a plot hole and can't join you this session."


----------



## Thomas Percy (May 4, 2007)

"Third Party Rule"
The encounter is interested when there are three sides involved:
- the PC
- their enemies
- third party, enviromental dificulcies, other dificulcies.


----------



## Jeysie (May 5, 2007)

A few more popped into my head after our latest session...

"Pose": Describing your character's actions in full "theatrical" style. Also used in verb form as "posing" to warn everyone you're in the middle of typing said actions.

"It was nice knowing you": Standard response whenever someone fails a save badly or rolls a 1 on an attack roll. Though, ironically, we haven't had a PC die yet in two years of gaming (although we've come close several times).

"Can I have the 100-words-or-less summary?": Just what it sounds like, really. So formed after the standard wording on standardized essay tests and similar things. People will often try to keep their summaries under the limit, too, even IC, just to play along.

"Clanky McSlowspeed": Nickname for the cleric, or any other heavily-armored character.

"Degaussing": Rolling 100d20 or so after a string of bad rolls in an attempt to "clear out" the dice roller macro.

"Purple editing pen": I am the de facto secretary for my group; after every session I edit the OOC log to pull out funny quotes, and I edit the IC logs to make them flow more like a story.

So, whenever someone posts something at the wrong time, makes a typo, needs to redo an action, or otherwise messes up, I hear "Could you fix that in the logs?" a lot.

So I then wield my purple editing pen, colored in honor of the children's book _Harold and the Purple Crayon_.

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Dark Dragon (May 5, 2007)

Vierlingsflak (german, quadrupel anti-air gun in english): Term for our ranger when firing in rapid mode with his holy corrosive bow...

Awful stupid: paladin.

Sewing machine: Term for our TWF tempest (7 attacks per round, she fights with rapier & dagger).

"Has anyone a plan B?" Original plan has failed, group is in trouble....


----------



## Ravellion (May 5, 2007)

The_Gneech said:
			
		

> Many of these are repeats, but in our group...



Your group seems like a barrel of laughs!


----------



## blargney the second (May 5, 2007)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> *Power Word "Blah"* - used when giving information to a character that its player is already aware of.



I borrowed this one at our game on Thursday.  Useful *and* funny! 
-blarg


----------



## Sabathius42 (May 5, 2007)

Only three that get used weekly in our group.

1. Cauliflower - We wanted to come up with a word that we could shout in combat that means "Every man for himself/I'm outta here" but we didn't want a confusing word that would be misconstrued.  Thus we settled on cauliflower.

2. Fortune favors the bold - said whenever you are trying to goad another player into doing something risky with great reward (like a full power attack against a BBEG).

3. Darkness - Not really something we came up with, but Dave Chapelle has ruined the word.  Everytime the GM or another player says the word darkness everyone else must chip in with their best Rick James impression.

DS


----------



## Steel_Wind (May 5, 2007)

*"Happy Singing Peasants"*: Used by a player to signify that a spot check or perception check roll is a complete and utter failure.

_Origin_: In a Rolemaster campaign, the party was riding up to the keep of a BBEG. The villagers working the land nearby were oppressed, in that dressed-poorly-miserable-moaning-dirty-and-starving kind of way.

The party's perception rolls (this is Rolemaster) go something like:

Vidor: uhmmm 25?
GM: 25? Really?
Vidor: <sheepishly> I rolled down.
DM: Ok. You see the usual peasants, working the fields if a little unenthusiastically.
Jason: <rolling> Doh! I rolled down too. <pauses>  Uhmm. minus 62?
GM: Man. <sideways glance>  Ooookay. _Happy peasants!_ The peasants are salt-of-the-earth types, toiling away, working hard and clearly well cared for.
Mark: <rolling> Roll down. No!. 98!!....99!! 65!!! Minus...220 something
GM: <pauses incredulously>
Jason: _Happy Singing Peasants!!_

*"Kick him in"*: Used by a Player/DM to signify that a contemplated action is a chaotic, horrendously unwise act likely to result in disastrous consequences.

_Origin:_ The player John Maclean-Foreman (now a game designer at Ubisoft) let loose this gem upon our group back-in-the-day.  JMF was once playing this good aligned elven Ranger in a Rolemaster campaign.  He was bearing a +25 light lean, Holy, intelligent broadsword which could shoot a holy firebolt, three times a day. It was a fearsome weapon in the cause of good.

Cut to the chase: John and the party are in some dungeon/ruin where we've been meeting lots of bad guys. We enter into this room with a great large hole in the floor. An NPC adventurer in armor is on his knees near the edge of this hole, shouting down to someone below:

GM: <shouting down>: "Harry. Harry! Are you ok?" 
*ominous growls emanate from the pit*
GM: <shouting down> "Ohmigod. Harry. Are you ok? Move over..."
*a great roaring can be heard from below* 
GM: <shouting down, excitedly> "Oh gods!! It's coming Harry! Play dead Harry, play dead!"
_At this point the party has walked up behind the adventurer shouting down to Harry_
*screams now can be heard from the pit*
JMF: What's he doing. Has he even noticed us?
GM: No, he's on his knees with his back turned to you on the edge of the pit, fumbling with a rope.
JMF: *"Kick him in."*
GM: <stares incredulously for a moment> Alright. You kick him in.
All other players' heads swivel and look at JMF; everyone is stunned at this.
*more screams from below as he falls then guttaral noises and intense screaming echoes up from the hole*
JMF: <laughing> "He was probably evil..."
GM: <closing his book> So you kill Doric and let Harry die...What's your DB?  Nah... never mind - its point blank from surprise.
JMF: <confused> DB, uhmmm from who?   
GM: <rolls the dice, in the open> _(in Rolemaster, this is A Very Bad Thing)_
GM: The light laen sword, realizing you are in fact, a chaotic *psychopath* BLASTS you. 25 and a D class fire. Your leg is in ruins, stunned for 6 rnds, -75, bleeding at 8 per/rnd and you...

That was the end of JMF's ranger, an elf of questionable alignment and even more questionable judgment.
 
*"Nice Day isn't it"*: Used by a player/DM to note that a player or NPC has just said something during a conversation that is era inappropriate or metagaming that he could not possibly have known and would never have said. By saying "nice day isn't it", the statement is deemed not to have happened and you were instead discussing the weather.

Context: 

Player 1: <looking at a sword over the mantle>"A fine sword that is."
GM <as innkeeper>: "Aye I got it back at the Battle of Oerlund. The old king, he gave it to me after the battle. It's elven I think. Glows, and it's still fearsomely sharp."
Player 1: +1 Sword?
GM: +2 actually. "_Nice day isn't it?_"
Player 1: "Indeed it is m'lord, a fine day."


_Origin:_ I don't know. The core of our gaming circle has been playing with one another for 28 years+ now and I don't remember how this one started.  But it's been around since as early as I can remember, late 70's at least.

*"You killed it, you keep it"*: Not so much slang, as a ceremonial phrase. Said by a player to a DM after his character has been slain. For full effect, you are supposed to crumple up the character sheet and throw it at the DM - with sneering contempt.  

_Origin:_ A sad but true story. Waaaaay-Back-in-the-day, 26 years ago, the player, Brian Black, was playing this Noldor Elf in a Middle Earth campaign. A fire occurred near Bree and the party had to escape from the burning building. A ridiculously easy saving throw vs. death was forced upon the party members. Every one of them made it - except Brian...

DM: "A 2?? Oooook". 
BB: "FUDGE!! FUDGE!!" (well, not exactly fudge, but, you know...)
DM: "Alright...the saving throw indicates you are in some trouble. Make another save vs. paralyzation. Save or die."
<Brian rolls as everyone gets up and rubber necks to watch this die roll.  BB had a *legendary* reputation for outrageously fudging die rolls. But this time, 7 other players were there to witness it.> 
**1**
DM: "oooh". 
*silence fills the room*
DM:"Uhmm. You're dead."
BB: <ranting and raving now> "FUDGE, FUDGE. FUDGE!!!!!"
* BB balls up character sheets, whips it at DM's head* *"You killed it. YOU KEEP IT!*

Ever since that time, capricious death at the hands of the DM must be met with this ceremonial sneering declaration.


----------



## blargney the second (May 5, 2007)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> Your group seems like a barrel of laughs!



Slight tangent - my DM's letting me commission a customized _bag of tricks_: The Barrel of Monkeys!
-blarg


----------



## Mercule (May 5, 2007)

*Baby not baby.  Baby cucumber* -- Signifies something that is either intentionally misconstrued for humor, or is being OOC condensed summary.  

_origin_ The only kender I've ever allowed my game was played by a very appropriate player (sanity-wise).  The campaign arc involved a baby who was so psionically gifted that he was pretty much shut down.  When someone called him a "vegetable", the kender immediately latched onto it in inimitable fashion.  The tagline became instantly classic and was used to summarized the situation to many NPCs during the course of the adventure.

*I'm sneaking into the city* -- Something so absurb that no one can react.  Big, brass cajones.

_origin_ Same kender, who managed to blow his sneak check rather badly and get caught by the city watch, who asked, "What do think you're doing?"  The answer was delivered so quickly and confidently that I was struck speechless.  In lieu of any other option, I ruled the guards were, too, and the kender was allowed to pass.

Both of these must be delivered in the cadence of the original character.


----------



## Dark Dragon (May 6, 2007)

Forgot that:

Maniac Mansion (Mordenkainen's Magnificient mansion), the party sorcerer/alienist is almost insane. Remember Howling Mad Murdoch? Then you'll understand


----------



## Starfox (Apr 26, 2011)

*(X) shakes his head* - Said when a creature loses half its hit points (goes bloodied in 4E parlance)
*Happy Level Handbook* - Epic level handbook
*Wand of Damage* - A weapon, specifically one used by a fighter type
*Blinking Carrot* - To have a floating blinking carrot over your head means the player is absent, but the character is still around in a daze.
*Bomb the harbor* - To take a lengthy toilet break in the middle of a session.
*Roll an [X]* - At various times in our campaign, different players have been known to be unlucky. Who this person (X) is varies from time to time. In particular, this came up after a player, near the end of a session, discovered he'd been rolling a d10 instead of a d20 all night.
*The Shadow. The Shadow? The Shadow!* - Something very cliché, or just in response to the word shadow, dark, black etc. Said by all players around the table in different voices. From The Gamers.
*On the Wall* - From an OLD game of Call of Cthulu with MANY, Many deaths. The sheets of dead PCs were mounted on a wall, the cause of death prominently written. That wall got quite full.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 26, 2011)

Haven't read the whole thread yet- lots of food stuff!- but I'm adding:

*Dwarf Capoiera*: descriptive term for the battlefield maneuvering of my 4Ed Dwarven Starlock so he can keep his Shadow Walk-derived Concealment bonus. (Esp. since this PC frequently winds up engaged in melee!)

We have had discussions about how his people- dwarves in general, not Clan Skyhammer- invented steel drums...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 26, 2011)

> That was the end of JMF's ranger, an elf of questionable alignment and even more questionable judgment.




An almost Shakespearean line in a very funny story...which reminds me of when my F/Th pushed the party Wizard through a Wall of Fire...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 26, 2011)

*Oreo Cookies*: from a RIFTS game, the act of continuing to search for something that has already been found, because you weren't listening to what was going on.

The party was searching a camp for a person & device, and the player in question was in the mess hall, menacing the cooking staff in his power armor.  He didn't notice that others had found what we were looking for and continued to intimidate the cooks and busboys to give up the info.

Finally, we stopped him and asked what he was looking for since we had found our objectives and broadcast that on our channel...and someone asked him if he had found the Oreo cookies in the mess hall.

Then, another player and I made the situation into a Cheech & Chong routine; a retired busboy (with Mexican accent) telling his kids about the day a crazy stoner vato in stolen Coalition power armor busted into the mess hall with the munchies "something fierce", demanding to know the location of the Oreo cookies.  And how he almost killed Pedro.  And so forth.

What sealed the deal was the clueless player then reenacting the whole scenario in character...yelling "Where are the OREO COOKIES!?!"

So now, whenever someone zones out of the campaign and we need to catch them up, the Search for the Oreo Cookies gets brought back up...usually with the various characters' POVs- the guy in power armor, Luis, Pedro and the rest of he kitchen staff.


----------



## bouncyhead (Apr 26, 2011)

DeadDead - a PC that has gone past -CON (as opposed to just 'Dead' meaning 'down').

Gross - Uber-powerful/unbalanced.

Mr President - Generic term for the clerics in our 3x games that would be kept out of the remotest danger by a curtain of melee types.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 26, 2011)

*"I FOUND MY SHOE!!!!"* - declared in a happy exalted voice, means the player has utterly and completely failed a spot or search check, usually by means of a 1.


----------



## billd91 (Apr 26, 2011)

Delayed Blast Wish - usually used to indicate something very fishy is going on.

    Origin: in a 1e game, one character had a ring with 3 wishes with one left. As the part was being thoroughly trashed by some Drow (multiple character down and in negatives), she attempted to use it to heal us up. I didn't work because it had been switched for a normal ring by a pranking gnome. She had to rifle through the unconscious gnome's (for better use of the term) stuff to find the real one and issue the real wish, a few rounds later.

Going Ranger - character going berserk or nuts on a target, graphically

   Origin: one ranger PC in the campaign utterly savaged an enemy until it was just pulp and bits of flesh (as described by the player) in revenge for his murdered wife


----------



## Crazy Jerome (Apr 26, 2011)

"We search for irregularities" -- used when all ideas have been exhausted.  This is done to spite me for trying to teach the group old school 24 years ago, and when they couldn't decide what to do, suggesting that perhaps checking if something was "irregular" about a stone wall.  They always smirk when they say it, too. 

"I got a rock" - from the Charlie Brown Halloween special, where CB gets a rock instead of candy.  Used when the treasure gets handed out, and the player gets nothing (or worse).  

"Horizontal Fighting Technique" - Surrendering to the effects of the environment in order to do something productive with your actions.  Coined by one of our players who seems to always play heavily armored characters that can't stay balanced.  Clicked firmly when his cleric spent a whole fight sliding prone on ice an antartic region against a tough white dragon, but managed to keep all but one party member alive. He was prone under the dragon when the wizards' last fireball put it down.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 26, 2011)

*Save the horses!*: to expend party resources on or to act in such a way as to prioritize pets/NPCs above party members.  Came from a party recue mission/attack on a slaver caravan in which my PC was chained and a pair of griffins wandered into the fray.  One PC, instead of attacking slavers or griffins, adopted a defensive post near the party's steeds.  When one horse actually got attacked, he DID fend it off...and healed it with a potion.

Nevermind that there were several PCs injured in the fray.

Those horses got a second dose of potions later on in the session, and from that point on, "Save the horses!" (and variants) has become a mocking battle cry uttered on occasion...


----------



## Hussar (Apr 27, 2011)

Just remembered a few more:

"We wrap him in the Sheet of Smallness" - used when a player cannot make a session.  The group had a Sheet of Smallness which shrinks whatever is put inside and IIRC, turns it into a little figurine.  Not supposed to work on living stuff, but, meh.  

"Boxed" - used in our World's Largest Dungeon campaign.  Whenever a player could not make a session, a mystical chest would leap out of the wall, devour the PC and vanish.  It would reappear and ... deposit... said PC back to the party when the player made the next session.  The PC would invariably be covered in slime.  The Box also removed PC's who's players dropped out of the group by simply eating them.


----------



## cattoy (Apr 27, 2011)

Cleric + Tank = Clank. I played several clerics under 3.x that had the party's best AC.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 27, 2011)

*On the dais, on the dais...*: it's still new to us, but for the past couple of months, any DM's use of the word "dais" gets multiple players singing "On the dais, on the dais, on the dais..." to the tune of the chorus of "Rock me Amadeus.". Depending on the situation, it may go in for a while.

Not surprisingly, platform, plinth, riser and other synonyms are becoming more en vogue.

*The God Between Wednesden and Friden*: how we now refer to Tharizdun, ever since 2 PCs became affected by some powerful curse in Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil that would knock them out and give them visions if they said his name.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Pincer Maneuver* or *Pincer Tactic*

This is when you have a character be a lure or decoy, usually appearing to be by themselves, to draw an opponent out towards them.  You then have 1 or more stealthed characters hidding in wait.  When the opponents engage the decoy, the stealthed characters spring out and flank from behind.  Best to do in narrow spaces, like a 5 or 10 foot wide hallway.

I had a character attempt to plan this maneuver with the rest of the party, but they weren't having it.  As the game night went on, I would continuously bring up how they should have done the Pincer Maneuver/Tactic during the past encounter.  Now, in our new campaigns, when the situation presents itself, this tactic is often brought up


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Bahamadan* (pronounced: bah*ha*ma*don)

The religious holiday for worshipers of Bahamat, similiar to the real-world muslim holiday of ramadan.

This originated duing one of our first 4e games.  Had a Dragonborn Paladin in the party, and one of the other players asked if he celebrated Bahamadan.  We laughed for awhile on that one.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Manacles of Escaping*

These are "magical" manacles that, when put on your ankles to restrain a prisoner, double their movement speed.

This originated from when we manacled a prisoner's ankles together, and he ended up getting away from us when we weren't paying attention.  One of the player's said in jest, "You didn't put the Manacles of Escaping on him, did you?"


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Fe Fi Fo Fum*

These are official words in Giant-tongue.  We don't know what they mean, but when our character's speak Giant, this is how we act it out in character at the table   Apparently, Giant-speak only has 4 different words that you arrange in different orders when you speak 

*Fi Fo*

This is how much the "toll" costs when paying to cross a bridge (usually in control of bandits or a troll).

This came about when we were laughing about our newly created Giant language.  Later in the same session, we came to some bandits blocking a bridge and demanding payment to cross it.

Our Druid asked the bandits, "How much is the fee?" and I quickly chimed in with "Fi Fo!"


----------



## On Puget Sound (Dec 30, 2011)

"Get out the chicken wire" -  to search a room very thoroughly, without regard for noise, time or destruction.  Origin: our party carried a piece of wire fence in a wooden frame, and searched by passing every object in the room through the holes in the wire mesh, breaking it as necessary until it fit.

"two handed lockpick" - a big axe, used to help get things through the chicken wire.

"I failed my diplomacy check" - I rolled a critical hit for a whole lot of damage.

"the stick" -  the self-righteousness that is a class feature for paladins, short for a stick up his... posterior.  As in "You can tell he's a paladin, he's got the stick."


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm trying to think of terms we use but cannot think of too many we use regularly. 

Kinda minor ones are

"the dog" when things are going badly and we see disaster looming. This comes from an old campaign where I kept letting characters see a certain dog, usually when things were going badly. It was a joke that has stayed alive.

"20 int he nick of time" One of my players has a strong tendency to only roll 20s when he really really needs them. Otherwise he never seems to rolls 20s.


----------



## Janx (Dec 30, 2011)

"Showing Initiative" refers to any action a player takes on their own, without consulting the party, that the person thinks is a great idea, but in reality is terrible and the rest of the party would have stopped him had he asked.


"Rosebud"  Your PC just got a lot of info from a role-played scene with an NPC and now tells my PC who was not present, though I as a player heard everything.  Thus saving time as you don't have to repeat the whole thing in-character to justify why my PC can now act on this information.

"You're hurtin' it!"  Confirmation from the DM that despite this fight taking 10 rounds longer than normal, your efforts really are reducing its HP closer to zero.

origin: one weekend long bender of a session, a player had a mini-recorder and as the GM kept saying that during one fight, he recorded it, and would replay it through-out all subsequent fights that lasted more than 6 rounds.  It was funny when you're sleep deprived.


----------



## SkredlitheOgre (Dec 31, 2011)

This thread is awesome.  Here are some that I remember.

*Sphinxing:*  To throw the DM for a loop.  From a 2E game my friend was running, I came across a (something or other) that said it had a riddle for me to solve.  Being a smartass, I immediately recited the answer to the Sphinx riddle.  Not only was that the answer, but the DM was pissed and I had to leave the room so he could come up with another riddle.

*Compass:*  Getting lost.  From GURPS.  A character in my party was at her uncle's house, which was being attacked.  When I got word, I took off at full speed (five levels of Super Flight).  The GM gave me a minute of saying "I'm flying as fast as I can!" before asking 'Where are you going?'  "Um, to Chammie's uncle's house?"  'But where _is_ that?'  "Bollocks."  Whenever he left our base, someone had to make sure that my character had his compass with him.

*From Pathfinder:
Taco:*  This is just an all-around description if we don't know exactly what something is.  "Does that sword look magical?"  'From here, it looks like a taco.  Go check it out.'
"What kind of weapons is he/she/it carrying?"  'He's got a giant ogre hook in one hand, a spear in the other, and he seems to somehow be dual-wielding tacos at the same time.'
*Suckle From the Teat of Pain:*  Yelled by our Barbarian when he rolls maximum damage.
*Phoning:*  Said to any character who rolls poor damage.  "Way to phone it in."
*Engage the Plot Device:*  When entering a room with no apparent enemies, someone will ask "Do we see anything that looks like a plot device?"  Or sometimes when we've beaten the Unholy Taco and the DM is searching his notes for what comes next, someone will say "And now, engage the plot device."  And someone else has to make revving up noises, like an engine.
*You can see time:*  Description for a natural 20 on Perception check.  Occasionally, it's 'taste' or 'smell' time.
*Fist is a Verb:*  Said when my Monk rolls maximum damage on Flurry of Blows, which is currently 4d10+4d6 frost damage+12 Strength damage.  It's happened twice.
*T-Bagged:*  Originally, this started out as me (the DM) saying "If someone can't show up, that's fine, just let me know.  We have the _portable hole_, so your character will be in the hole until you come back."  Somehow, _portable hole_evolved into 'the sack.'  From 'sack,' bag was pretty natural.  Since you're 'T'emporarily in the bag, you are 't-bagged.'


----------



## On Puget Sound (Dec 31, 2011)

Magellan - when the conversation has drifted away from the game for a while, someone will mention Magellan or his voyage around the world; this is a reminder that we have a game going on and we should really get back to it.


----------

